# Which of these Solo 681s looks fastest and strongest?



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2011)

*Saw #1*

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mXsGtUBcG_k?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mXsGtUBcG_k?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/q_Xr0v6Clyg?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/q_Xr0v6Clyg?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


*Saw #2*

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8Q1zC16vVZg?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8Q1zC16vVZg?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZUHv4KF0NhI?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZUHv4KF0NhI?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Gink!


----------



## gink595 (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh here we go! Now that Eric is a sponser here you must feel threatened! You should. If you want to talk smack and do this stuff, why don't you show up at a GTG and prove your work instead of talking the talk. Try walking the walk

Seems the last few GTG's you've had some BS excuse on why you can't make it... Hmm both you and Eric live in Ohio...


Hey Woodchucker what did that port job cost ya


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2011)

gink595 said:


> Oh here we go! Now that Eric is a sponser here you must feel threatened! You should. If you want to talk smack and do this stuff, why don't you show up at a GTG and prove your work instead of talking the talk. Try walking the walk
> 
> Seems the last few GTG's you've had some BS excuse on why you can't make it... Hmm both you and Eric live in Ohio...
> 
> ...


 
Lol. I've never missed a GTG because I was afraid of losing a race. Wouldn't be the first time, wouldn't be the last.


----------



## gink595 (Jan 7, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Lol. I've never missed a GTG because I was afraid of losing a race.


 
Oh really! I wouldn't bet money on that, but only God knows


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2011)

gink595 said:


> Oh really! I wouldn't bet money on that, but only God knows


 
I could send you my church's calendar of events and prove why I wasn't there, but that wouldn't stop you from talking trash.


----------



## gink595 (Jan 7, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I could send you my church's calendar of events and prove why I wasn't there, but that wouldn't stop you from talking trash.


 
I could send you mine Talking thrash! You started this thread what did you think was going to happen!

I say if you are out to prove something why don't you and Eric get to gether and see? How aboout a build off?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2011)

Here's another set of vids for you.

*Saw #1*
YouTube - 681 vs 7900


*Saw #2*
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nyM1LTShfB0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nyM1LTShfB0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

And the same 7900 as above.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DwcAyA5eYhI?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DwcAyA5eYhI?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## gink595 (Jan 7, 2011)

You ought to dig up Wkpoors stock 681 and your super ported 681 and show that video, didn't Bills beat you by a full second I want to see that video!

I think I might have them on my laptop, I'll have to look later on and post them. I believe the wife video's them.


----------



## PB (Jan 7, 2011)

There is one obvious solution to this. 2 Ohio's. 


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fr3ftmvO7Oc?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fr3ftmvO7Oc?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow them Solo's certainly are good running saws I should get me one of those.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 7, 2011)

gink595 said:


> Hey Woodchucker what did that port job cost ya


 
$0.00

Eric built that saw for nothing. He wouldn't accept any money for it at all whatsoever. I tried to pay him half of what he charges for a woods port but he refused payment. He's a stubborn a$$hole that Copsey I tell ya.


----------



## ECsaws (Jan 7, 2011)

No need for all this is there ? BTW got to give your credit nice cheap shot
Talk is cheap .. I'm not much of a bench racer.
Let me know Brad when your not tied up with other obligations.
Will put them in the same wood with the same Bar and chain set up.. thats the only way to really know.. 
Bickering on the Internet neaver solved anything !!!


----------



## hqv (Jan 7, 2011)

Omg that solo is amazing. :taped:


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 7, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> *Saw #1*
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mXsGtUBcG_k?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mXsGtUBcG_k?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> ...


 
Two diff logs , how can ya tell, and who gives a #### anyway? Remember all your rules about a fair race , same chain, same guy, same bar oil LOL


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 7, 2011)

Wait Wait!!! I get it!! 

You're asking "Which of these Solo 681s looks fastest and strongest?"


The answer is neather because it's the same saw! It's a trick question!!

Good one Brad!!


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 7, 2011)

gink595 said:


> Oh here we go! Now that Eric is a sponser here you must feel threatened! You should. If you want to talk smack and do this stuff, why don't you show up at a GTG and prove your work instead of talking the talk. Try walking the walk
> 
> Seems the last few GTG's you've had some BS excuse on why you can't make it... Hmm both you and Eric live in Ohio...
> 
> ...


 
Good for Eric, itll be nice to have someone else who builds saws on here. That dosent change their mind every week about whats right and wrong!

Klotz R50 is the best damn oil made, we even have a klotz dealer as a member now, everybody order you klotz,

I dont use Klotz oil it makes my piston to dirty, LMAO


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey you guys wanna check out the drill I bought yesterday?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2011)

gink595 said:


> You ought to dig up Wkpoors stock 681 and your super ported 681 and show that video, didn't Bills beat you by a full second I want to see that video!
> 
> I think I might have them on my laptop, I'll have to look later on and post them. I believe the wife video's them.


 
You seem to be having amnesia or a selective memory again. I've told you before, and you know it, that I was back in that saw before I sold it. I would not have sold it running like it did at the GTG.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 7, 2011)

I really did buy that drill yesterday too. That was no joke.....


----------



## PB (Jan 7, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Hey you guys wanna check out the drill I bought yesterday?


 
That's a real nice Black & Decker, does it make real drill sounds too?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2011)

mowoodchopper said:


> Two diff logs , how can ya tell, and who gives a #### anyway? Remember all your rules about a fair race , same chain, same guy, same bar oil LOL


 
You're right. Different logs, bars, and chains. Mine was pulling a 28" chain buried, and the other a much shorter B&C, and yet mine still held significantly more RPMs in the cut. When the saw was delivered, it was run against the 7900 shown in the vids. The 681 was faster. Take a look at the vid I posted above comparing the new topend to that same 7900. There's only .2 sec difference between them, significantly less than there was when my topend was on that saw. The proof's in the pooding.

When someone says your saw is slower than stock, yet the evidence shows otherwise, I have a problem with that.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 7, 2011)

PB said:


> That's a real nice Black & Decker, does it make real drill sounds too?


 

It's Fisher Price dooood get with it!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> I really did buy that drill yesterday too. That was no joke.....


 
That's a very nice drill Jason. I have an older XRP, and it was a good drill. My new one is Lithium Ion but is a Bosch. I do like the new smaller batteries.


----------



## PB (Jan 7, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> It's Fisher Price dooood get with it!!!


 
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bA16sqCusbY?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bA16sqCusbY?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## gink595 (Jan 7, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> You seem to be having amnesia or a selective memory again. I've told you before, and you know it, that I was back in that saw before I sold it. I would not have sold it running like it did at the GTG.


 
My memory is ok, but I can't confirm that it was any better than it was at the GTG. We know your word can be a little mis-leading...don't make me dig out the 066 broken fin thread

So you going to do a build off with Eric? I see you didn't answer him... _I don't think I would have either_


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 7, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> That's a very nice drill Jason. I have an older XRP, and it was a good drill. My new one is Lithium Ion but is a Bosch. I do like the new smaller batteries.



Them Lithium Ions are frikkin' kick ass. 

Screw this saw building crap, everyone should get into drill building. Builders will build their own bits, mod the motors, have more responsive triggers, and install performance clutches, ect....

We'll time how long it takes to drill three 1" holes through a 2x8 - the holes need to be drilled width wise and you can't drill out of the wood. That's just work class drills though. Race mods will be 2" holes through 3x12's and the same style of drilling and rules apply.

Drill racing FTW.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2011)

gink595 said:


> My memory is ok, but I can't confirm that it was any better than it was at the GTG. We know your word can be a little mis-leading...don't make me dig out the 066 broken fin thread
> 
> So you going to do a build off with Eric? I see you didn't answer him... _I don't think I would have either_


 
I think we already had that build off. The vids are on the first page.


----------



## gink595 (Jan 7, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I think we already had that build off. The vids are on the first page.


 
Thats what I thought, you run your big mouth and then you get called on it... RUN FORREST.

Those vids prove nothing BTW!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2011)

gink595 said:


> Thats what I thought, you run your big mouth and then you get called on it... RUN FORREST.
> 
> Those vids prove nothing BTW!


 
Holding significantly more RPMs in way bigger wood doesn't prove anything? Then what does?


----------



## PB (Jan 7, 2011)

*How many pages until this gets locked?*

Bets on how many pages? I am going to guess 17, maybe less depending on the course it takes. 

Play nice boys! Well at least until page 17.


----------



## gink595 (Jan 7, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Holding significantly more RPMs in way bigger wood doesn't prove anything? Then what does?


 
C'mon Brad... I can put very little pressure on any of my saws and give the appearance that it "Screams". I ran your 681, ran fine until you pushed on it and then it bogged. You never did answer me before in another thread How does one fix raising the transfers? You said you fixed that saw, I wnat to know how you did that with out replacing the cylinder?

keep in mind you told me exactly what you did to that saw at Bills GTG.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2011)

You know, it's not about which saw is faster. I've been beaten many times before, and will be many times in the future. That's fine. It's about the attitude that comes with too many guys that befriend EC. Your attitudes suck, to be frank, get the pun EC has had a beef with me since I became a AS sponsor, and his cronnies have hounded me ever since. EC even banned me at Race Saws. Yet look who's an AS sponsor now. Talk about a hypocrite. I tried to befriend EC again even this week, yet all he wants to do is talk crap. So when EC says this saw is slower than stock, then I see how his topend runs, yeah, it's time to let it out. I've seen how EC's "stock" saws run before:bang:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 7, 2011)

xp = xtra plastic


----------



## gink595 (Jan 7, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> You know, it's not about which saw is faster. I've been beaten many times before, and will be many times in the future. That's fine. It's about the attitude that comes with too many guys that befriend EC. Your attitudes suck, to be frank, get the pun EC has had a beef with me since I became a AS sponsor, and his cronnies have hounded me ever since. Yet look who's an AS sponsor now. Talk about a hypocrite. I tried to befriend EC again even this week, yet all he wants to do is talk crap. So when EC says this saw is slower than stock, then I see how his topend runs, yeah, it's time to let it out. I've seen how EC's "stock" saws run before:bang:


 
My atitude...LOL You started the thread!

Maybe Eric can speak for himself here and why he is a sponser, I think he is busy porting saws that he has picked up as of late and doesn't have time like me and you to argue on the interent!!! Hahaha


----------



## tanker (Jan 7, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> xp = xtra plastic


 
Nice try Woodhucker,trying to steer this in a lighter direction but seems not to be working Scott


----------



## PB (Jan 7, 2011)

tanker said:


> Nice try Woodhucker,trying to steer this in a lighter direction but seems not to be working Scott


 
I don't think this thread was started with light intentions. The thread is swerving and heading straight for the nuclear reactor.


----------



## woodgrenade (Jan 7, 2011)

*Just making sure I still know how to post vids.*

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QBml1XZDg3w?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QBml1XZDg3w?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 7, 2011)

tanker said:


> Nice try Woodhucker,trying to steer this in a lighter direction but seems not to be working Scott


 
Ain't dat da troof. 

Thanks for the acknowledgment though. As long as someone notices that I'm trying my ridiculous attempts along with my deranged sense of humor, that's all that matters to me.


----------



## pwoller (Jan 7, 2011)

gink595 said:


> Hey Brad... This is from a member I've never even talked to... Maybe a little insight for you! You can scream this is from the cronies but I assure it is not and that this member is a respected member here!
> 
> 
> Good job on calling him out!
> Gink, I admire you calling Brad out. I can't hardly bring myself to even read his post anymore. In his mind he is the first and last authority on any subject on AS, the only church he goes to is the church of Brad.lol His honesty and integrity are one of his biggest problems. Just like on the new Husky 372 xt he blew up porting, he claimed full disclosure, did you see any photo's on the inside of the jug?, go back and look at that post. The piston was literally hammered pieces off it everywhere, there had to be damage inside of that jug, major damage, but there never was a photo of the inside of the jug, full disclosure my azz. His self promoting post are getting old to alot of people, few will call him out because of the piling on of his little ohio chainsaw posse.lol He has scammed many a newbie out of 250-300 bucks, hell that's how he affords all his toys.



Snap!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2011)

gink595 said:


> Hey Brad... This is from a member I've never even talked to... Maybe a little insight for you! You can scream this is from the cronies but I assure it is not and that this member is a respected member here!
> 
> 
> Good job on calling him out!
> Gink, I admire you calling Brad out. I can't hardly bring myself to even read his post anymore. In his mind he is the first and last authority on any subject on AS, the only church he goes to is the church of Brad.lol His honesty and integrity are one of his biggest problems. Just like on the new Husky 372 xt he blew up porting, he claimed full disclosure, did you see any photo's on the inside of the jug?, go back and look at that post. The piston was literally hammered pieces off it everywhere, there had to be damage inside of that jug, major damage, but there never was a photo of the inside of the jug, full disclosure my azz. His self promoting post are getting old to alot of people, few will call him out because of the piling on of his little ohio chainsaw posse.lol He has scammed many a newbie out of 250-300 bucks, hell that's how he affords all his toys.


 
Everyone's welcome to their own opinion. You can't put yourself in the spot light like I do and not have some have issue with you. BTW, I just got word this week on the 372XP XT, and it's running great. The customer is very happy with the saw.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 7, 2011)

Milwaukee drills are better. :sword:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 7, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Milwaukee drills are better. :sword:


 
Yeah you're right isn't DeWalt owned by Kubota anyways??


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Milwaukee drills are better. :sword:


 
The last one I bought is a Bosch. I've always been a Dewalt fan though.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2011)

Frank, you might want to read the guidlines. I would think you would know this, especially since you're a Super Moderator on ECs website.

7. You are not permitted to list names, phone numbers, addresses, e-mail addresses, fax numbers, post office box numbers, etc…. of any others except your own. *Nor are e-mails or private messages from current or former members allowed to be posted in open forums as they are easily manipulated*.


----------



## PB (Jan 7, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Milwaukee drills are better. :sword:


 
No argument here.  By far, they are the best made power tools. :bringit:


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm not sure who makes them. That's the brand of drills that get abused at the plants I work at. They seem to last 2-3 times longer than dewalt in my industry. Metabo makes the best grinders.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Jan 7, 2011)

Actually Stihl makes a 2 stroke Drill for landscapers. And everyone knows Stihl is the best so in short Stihl drills are the best lol


----------



## PB (Jan 7, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I'm not sure who makes them. That's the brand of drills that get abused at the plants I work at. They seem to last 2-3 times longer than dewalt in my industry. Metabo makes the best grinders.


 
I did assembly work for a few years and the Makita the company provided crapped out twice within a month. My 14.4V Milwaukee never had a problem but probably needs the clutch replaced. The Makita was the same voltage but doesn't have the torque of the Milwaukee. I used that drill for everything, tightening bolts, screws, etc. Every item you see assembled in front of a Home Depot, I put together. Mostly gas grills but also mowers, snowblowers, log splitters, anything really. I did that for I think 3 years for 3 different stores, year round on one Milwaukee.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 7, 2011)

I think I need to go buy some more Beer.:drool:


----------



## PB (Jan 7, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> I think I need to go buy some more Beer.:drool:


 
Maybe some Burger beer? I bought some last month....man that stuff is not good.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 7, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> I think I need to go buy some more Beer.:drool:


 
You can have some of mine!!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2011)

Tell you what, you guys bring your beer, I'll bring my Mt Dew, and we'll sit around a camp fire and races saws


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 7, 2011)

yep thats the idea, i ll have the wood ,the fire and the place, jan 29th gtg tn 37840 bring a saw put it in the wood and lets see whos fast . ding ding round 1 ready to start


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 7, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Tell you what, you guys bring your beer, I'll bring my Mt Dew, and we'll sit around a camp fire and races saws


 
Sounds like fun, but its a long haul


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 7, 2011)

I had a GTG, but nobody came...


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 7, 2011)

PB said:


> Maybe some Burger beer? I bought some last month....man that stuff is not good.


 
I had a sip of that stuff once, it's swill.


----------



## PB (Jan 7, 2011)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I had a GTG, but nobody came...


 
I am having a GTG right now with my imaginary friends, and of course the dog. We are racing unicorns.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 7, 2011)

PB said:


> We are racing unicorns.


 
<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q5im0Ssyyus?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q5im0Ssyyus?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 7, 2011)

i removed the horn from my unicorn for better aerodynamics


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 7, 2011)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I had a GTG, but nobody came...



Bull crap!!

I'm putting up the blind tonight, too cold for the tree stand.


----------



## PB (Jan 7, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q5im0Ssyyus?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q5im0Ssyyus?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


 
Haha!! We named our cat Charlie after the unicorn.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 7, 2011)

What's everyone having for dinner??

I might go to Wegmans and get me some fillet to grill over the fire tonight.


----------



## PB (Jan 7, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> What's everyone having for dinner??
> 
> I might go to Wegmans and get me some fillet to grill over the fire tonight.


 
I just made a gallon of hippie soup that has more fiber than poplar.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 7, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> Bull crap!!
> 
> I'm putting up the blind tonight, too cold for the tree stand.


 
Well. I guess Sooner was there...


----------



## PB (Jan 7, 2011)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Well. I guess Sooner was there...


 
Better than that Later guy......he's a ####.


----------



## timberwolf (Jan 7, 2011)

Dog #1 has been fed Alpo, dog #2 has not been fed at all.













Look at how good dog #1's coat is, look how much energy he has, Alpo is the best dog food ever. The proof is right there.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 7, 2011)

Hell yeah TW came to play!


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 7, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> What's everyone having for dinner??
> 
> I might go to Wegmans and get me some fillet to grill over the fire tonight.


 
YO you have wegmans up there?


----------



## timberwolf (Jan 7, 2011)

LOL, I'm on a red tool buying kick too, Couple drill in the last year and want one of the HD rip saws. Makita is not what it once was, Dewalt sold to B&D and I can't stand the junk they sell up here. Hitachi I was ok with but I was sold what was supposed to be a contractor grade 5/8 drill, POS would never hold a bit, broke two keys trying to tighten it, now the whole chuck just spins on the drive shaft. I really liked Porter Cable, but now they are selling low end stuff at box stores... kiss of death for them I'm sure.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 7, 2011)

mikefunaro said:


> YO you have wegmans up there?


 

Wegmans started in Rochester NY. I grew up in Rochester actually.....

There's a Wegmans every half mile in New York State.


----------



## PB (Jan 7, 2011)

timberwolf said:


> LOL, I'm on a red tool buying kick too, Couple drill in the last year and want one of the HD rip saws. Makita is not what it once was, Dewalt sold to B&D and I can't stand the junk they sell up here. Hitachi I was ok with but I was sold what was supposed to be a contractor grade 5/8 drill, POS would never hold a bit, broke two keys trying to tighten it, now the whole chuck just spins on the drive shaft. I really liked Porter Cable, but now they are selling low end stuff at box stores... kiss of death for them I'm sure.


 
Porter Cable is owned by B&D too. It has really gone down hill in the past 5 years. You can buy Porter Cable at the B&D outlet store in PA.


----------



## volks-man (Jan 7, 2011)

hi guys!

i've been at work today....

what'd i miss?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 7, 2011)

volks-man said:


> hi guys!
> 
> i've been at work today....
> 
> what'd i miss?


 

Meh. The usual.....


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 7, 2011)

In before lock.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 7, 2011)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Well. I guess Sooner was there...


 
Did you guys GTG? lol :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## southbound (Jan 7, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> In before lock.


 
Is that what it's all about???:food:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 7, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> In before lock.


 

Who's Lock?? 

How do you know he wasn't here first??


----------



## HARRY BARKER (Jan 7, 2011)

BREAKING NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!........ported saw by clown from ohio runs slower than stock!

SHAM-WOW!!


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Jan 7, 2011)

Brad calls himself a christian and goes to church????? I've heard it all now........you fit the sunday christian profile very well. By the way,when are all your boyfriends gonna jump into this thread? Hows it feel to be the one getting called out for a change,you sure got quiet all the sudden???????????????


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 7, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Who's Lock??
> 
> How do you know he wasn't here first??


 
He's a jolly fellow from Virginy and I haven't seen any of his posts in this thread.


----------



## volks-man (Jan 7, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> He's a jolly fellow from Virginy and I haven't seen any of his posts in this thread.


 
tommy 'lock' hall?

he ain't really all that jolly.


----------



## woodgrenade (Jan 7, 2011)

*I like turtles*

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CMNry4PE93Y?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CMNry4PE93Y?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## slipknot (Jan 7, 2011)

LOL this thread is kinda funny. WTF...I thought everyone liked Brad Snelling.....I tried to be his friend and Im even from ohio, but im not good enough for him to port any of my saws...shucks!!! I dnt have any friends on here and I never get invited to a GTG......I feel so sad..I now suffer from depression because of it.
Where in gods creation is space troll...I figured he'd respond to a thread like this. Not sure why i am....I just wanted to fit in I guess.



*the above BS is just me being sarcastic....


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm expecting Trimmed to show up before Space.....


I guess time will tell!


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 7, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> I'm expecting Trimmed to show up before Space.....
> 
> 
> I guess time will tell!



I think the mods will let this one ride a while. JMO We can make some sort of friendly bet at what page this thread will make it to. I imagine most of this ordeal is being hashed out via PM haha...


----------



## PB (Jan 7, 2011)

PB said:


> Bets on how many pages? I am going to guess 17, maybe less depending on the course it takes.
> 
> Play nice boys! Well at least until page 17.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 7, 2011)

PB said:


>


14


----------



## PB (Jan 7, 2011)

procarbine2k1 said:


> 14


 
No posting naked lady pics on page 14 either.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 7, 2011)

We got 30 more posts to get to page 4 for me. I go with 40 posts a page. Much easier on my droid.


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 7, 2011)

PB said:


> No posting naked lady pics on page 14 either.


 
hahaha. No, procarbine is an honorable man.


----------



## volks-man (Jan 7, 2011)

i'm not sure when it will be locked down
but
this thread most definetly died on the first page.


----------



## PB (Jan 7, 2011)

hillbilly22 said:


> hahaha. No, procarbine is an honorable man.


 

But he is a _MAN_.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 7, 2011)

hillbilly22 said:


> hahaha. No, procarbine is an honorable man.


 
haha and you as well sir! Hows that XPW treatin' ya, and when are you headed up my way for some cuttin'


----------



## edisto (Jan 7, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> I really did buy that drill yesterday too. That was no joke.....


 
But it is only a drill.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 7, 2011)

PB said:


> No posting naked lady pics on page 14 either.


 
I've been breached!  Too bad we cant all smell through our PC's. I would crack one and clear this thread out haha.


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 7, 2011)

procarbine2k1 said:


> haha and you as well sir! Hows that XPW treatin' ya, and when are you headed up my way for some cuttin'


 
Thank you sir. I seriously will prolly be comin in the spring. I always try to go to the pro football hall of fame..whenever Bruce goes to Canton that is. So, I will give a shout as far in advance as possible, and we will go to slingin some chips!


----------



## Elim (Jan 7, 2011)

I think a double rainbow would help this thread!

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OQSNhk5ICTI?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OQSNhk5ICTI?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## edisto (Jan 7, 2011)

Help me out here Brad. I timed videos you posted of your own saws, and reported that both of your muffler mods had the saws running slower than stock. You went ape####, telling me how the videos you posted of your saws were not comparable or representative.

Now you start this thread? Showing what exactly? That videos can be made of 2 different people running 2 different saws at 2 different times in 2 different pieces of wood with 2 different bars and 2 different chains?

Didn't you post yesterday that someone else was their own worst enemy? I think they might have company.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 7, 2011)

OMG it's colder than hell out there but dayyyyuumm this ribeye was well worth standing out in it! 

I was gonna go fillet my my real weakness is a dang good ribeye. If it had to come down to women or ribeye, I'm takin' the ribeye....


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 7, 2011)

What's everyone think of the new Dr. Dre??

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BuJDaOVz2qY?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BuJDaOVz2qY?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


Based on the single, I'm sayin that his new album in February iz gonna kick a$$.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Jan 7, 2011)

hey brad where are you???????????????? documenting another build,making videos on you tube,preparing your message for sunday???? cleaning what's left of the piston out of the case of your super high proformance ms440?????????? ae you at home depot stocking up on dremels' for your next hack job?????


----------



## timberwolf (Jan 7, 2011)

> Porter Cable is owned by B&D too. It has really gone down hill in the past 5 years. You can buy Porter Cable at the B&D outlet store in PA.



Dang, thanks PB I did not know that, learn something in every thread.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 7, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> What's everyone think of the new Dr. Dre??


 
Check out these hillbillys.lol

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WDxSgq88Clw?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WDxSgq88Clw?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 7, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> Check out these hillbillys.lol
> 
> <object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WDxSgq88Clw?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WDxSgq88Clw?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


 



That's good chit dude. Big Smo iz aight in my book. He sounds alot like Everlast but I love anything Everlast does so I say that's a good thing.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2011)

slipknot said:


> LOL this thread is kinda funny. WTF...I thought everyone liked Brad Snelling.....I tried to be his friend and Im even from ohio, but im not good enough for him to port any of my saws...shucks!!! I dnt have any friends on here and I never get invited to a GTG......I feel so sad..I now suffer from depression because of it.
> Where in gods creation is space troll...I figured he'd respond to a thread like this. Not sure why i am....I just wanted to fit in I guess.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Come on down tomorrow. We'll run some saws


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 7, 2011)

Here's a bit of Everlast. This is his project "La Coka Nostra" from 2009. These guys kick ass. 

It's Everlast, Slaine, Ill Bill, DJ Lethal, and Danny Boy. They feature Sick Jacken in a few songs along with Snoop Dogg and a few others....

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nkmjVMypUOs?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nkmjVMypUOs?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


The name of the album is "A Brand You Can Trust". S'good gangsta hip hop.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Here's a bit of Everlast. This is his project "La Coka Nostra" from 2009. These guys kick ass.
> 
> It's Everlast, Slaine, Ill Bill, DJ Lethal, and Danny Boy. They feature Sick Jacken in a few songs along with Snoop Dogg and a few others....
> 
> The name of the album is "A Brand You Can Trust". S'good gangsta hip hop.


 
You get that from ChevyTown:jester:


----------



## gink595 (Jan 7, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Frank, you might want to read the guidlines. I would think you would know this, especially since you're a Super Moderator on ECs website.
> 
> 7. You are not permitted to list names, phone numbers, addresses, e-mail addresses, fax numbers, post office box numbers, etc…. of any others except your own. *Nor are e-mails or private messages from current or former members allowed to be posted in open forums as they are easily manipulated*.


 

Speaking of that site, you always claim you don't want anything to do with that site, yet you sign up as a member once it was re-opened. 

As for my quote from another member, I didn't think it was allowed to call other members out in open forum, Kinda like this thread here But as usual in your mind it never applies to you...GO figure

So Brad now that you called Eric out, are you going to take him up on a build off, same bar, same chain?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow. 26 people watching this thread??? 

Silly.


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/j_6UvIGN3ns?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/j_6UvIGN3ns?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## mikefunaro (Jan 7, 2011)

kinda in the same vain as the thread...

YouTube - Qwest field beers

CALL THE COPPPPS


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 7, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> You get that from ChevyTown:jester:


 
Lol not at all. I was waiting for that album to come out for over a year. I bought it the day it released, I was so excited, lol.....


----------



## woodgrenade (Jan 7, 2011)

*More entertainment....*

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/D-ZBcmcje_s?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/D-ZBcmcje_s?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 7, 2011)

So does everyone like that new Dre or what??


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2011)

gink595 said:


> So Brad now that you called Eric out, are you going to take him up on a build off, same bar, same chain?


 
We already did our build off. Anytime a saw with a 28" bar buried in hardwood holds more RPMs than a saw with a shorter bar does in Poplar, tells you who that winner already is. Besides, I'm no race saw builder. Eric has way more saw building abilities than I do. I have no misconceptions about that. As I told you, this isn't really about who can build the fastest saw. It's about Eric talkin' crap about screaming fast saws being stock and telling someone else their saw is slower than stock, when videos documenting said saws shows otherwise.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2011)

gink595 said:


> Speaking of that site, you always claim you don't want anything to do with that site, yet you sign up as a member once it was re-opened.


 
Yeah, I was foolish enough to think that Eric might be willing to bury the hatchet. Wow was I wrong. He didn't even give a chance to make one post before he PMd me and started the crap. I could post that PM conversation here, as you did, and let you see what he's really like, but I won't.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2011)

And just for the record, this has absolutely nothing to do with WoodChucker. He's been more than a gentleman about this whole deal from the beginning.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jan 7, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Them Lithium Ions are frikkin' kick ass.
> 
> Screw this saw building crap, everyone should get into drill building. Builders will build their own bits, mod the motors, have more responsive triggers, and install performance clutches, ect....
> 
> ...


 
LOL, I can get in on the big bore drill races. This sucker will break a wrist if youre not careful.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Jan 7, 2011)

gink595 said:


> Speaking of that site, you always claim you don't want anything to do with that site, yet you sign up as a member once it was re-opened.
> 
> As for my quote from another member, I didn't think it was allowed to call other members out in open forum, Kinda like this thread here But as usual in your mind it never applies to you...GO figure
> 
> So Brad now that you called Eric out, are you going to take him up on a build off, same bar, same chain?


 brad is only happy when he can show off,or feel he is schooling someone about what he thinks he is good at. just look at some of his "look at me" videos on youtube,i never seen someone so stuck on himself. he is smart,but wont answer the call of a build off, because even he isn't that confident in what he is doing. the thing that has always made me laugh the most about this clown ,is the fact that brad does not burn wood,does not split wood,does not haul wood. does nothing with wood,but get his jollies making videos,and pissing off his neighbors in his subdivision with his high dollar noise makers. this is a hobby for him as long as he can be top dog,when that goes away,so will he........


----------



## gink595 (Jan 7, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> We already did our build off. Anytime a saw with a 28" bar buried in hardwood holds more RPMs than a saw with a shorter bar does in Poplar, tells you who that winner already is. Besides, I'm no race saw builder. Eric has way more saw building abilities than I do. I have no misconceptions about that. As I told you, this isn't really about who can build the fastest saw. It's about Eric talkin' crap about screaming fast saws being stock and telling someone else their saw is slower than stock, when videos documenting said saws shows otherwise.


 
How is that even an argument? "He's a race saw builder" if it was the other way I might see your point. But I'd much rather have a guy that can really build a saw build mine, but because you see a video, you know your better...WTF tell me another one! I suppose in your mind you make better chains too!

With him building Race saws I would think he would be able to build a nice woods ported saw...and he does. Ask anyone who has one! You claimed my 7900 was a race saw when I posted it, how many race saws can cut FW? I guess mine can!

My first attempt at a half azzed race saw scored the piston becasue I got greedy and made 5 cuts at once. My 7900 just keeps going!

I don't think you've ever seen a race saw, I haven't seen that many but I've seen enough to know the difference between the two.


----------



## GA_Boy (Jan 7, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> Check out these hillbillys.lol
> 
> <object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WDxSgq88Clw?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WDxSgq88Clw?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>





WoodChucker81 said:


> That's good chit dude. Big Smo iz aight in my book. He sounds alot like Everlast but I love anything Everlast does so I say that's a good thing.


 
Yeah, that's tight ri there. :rockn: brings back memories


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 7, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Holding significantly more RPMs in way bigger wood doesn't prove anything? Then what does?


 





It could just mean that the chain isn't as sharp.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 7, 2011)

I am just JAMMIN' OUT to the new Dre tonight! I can't get enough of it - it's fo' shizzle mah nizzle!!!


----------



## gink595 (Jan 7, 2011)

Here is race saw!

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/j_MODgaKbA0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/j_MODgaKbA0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## gink595 (Jan 7, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> It could just mean that the chain isn't as sharp.


 
Or Brad knows how to make a bad saw hold rpms in the wood thats half the race..


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2011)

gink595 said:


> Here is race saw!


 
I have seen that saw in action once. It is simply amazing! Who built it?

As I've said many times now, Eric builds a mean saw. If someone wants him to build their saw, it certainly doesn't bother me. And also, like I've already said, this has little to do with who can build the fastest saw. It has everything to do with accusations that were made that simply cannot be backed up, and for that matter, evidence shows otherwise. And that only really matters because it comes from a man that likes to claim saws of his are stock, that are very obviously not.


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 7, 2011)

gink595 said:


> Or Brad knows how to make a bad saw hold rpms in the wood thats half the race..


 

I always thought it was how fast the saw went through the wood - not how many rpms it was turning that won the race.:jester:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 7, 2011)

So about that new Dre....


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2011)

gink595 said:


> Or Brad knows how to make a bad saw hold rpms in the wood thats half the race..


 
Is that what I did when my 260 took first in class against a couple of ECs saws, including your 5100? That right there is the day this whole fiasco started. Why someone that can build a saw like Eric can, is bothered by a work saw builder like me is beyond me.


----------



## slipknot (Jan 7, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Come on down tomorrow. We'll run some saws


 
Thats ok brad you dont have to feel sorry for me. I was just messin with you, I have no problem with you, you make good threads, but this one got hijacked and the oddball stuff going on was just too much...I couldnt take it anymore...I wanted to play too! I found a video of giraffe fight..do you care if i post it?


----------



## edisto (Jan 7, 2011)

gink595 said:


> Or Brad knows how to make a bad saw hold rpms in the wood thats half the race..


 
A very light touch in the last 2 videos.

I'm getting confused though...here's what I'm hearing:

"I'm the winner, but it's not about who can build a faster saw...but mine's faster."

"Eric's a better builder than I am, but my saw's faster, but it's not about whose saw is faster (mine is)..."

If it's not about who has the better saw, then stop pretending like the videos demonstrate anything. They don't.


----------



## slipknot (Jan 7, 2011)

Woo Hoo! 6 more posts and I posted 600 times.


----------



## DANOAM (Jan 7, 2011)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gcWPIvfXkj8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gcWPIvfXkj8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## slipknot (Jan 7, 2011)

*Epic giraffe fight....I hate violence...but this one is ok in my book.*

[video=youtube;C7HCIGFdBt8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7HCIGFdBt8[/video]


----------



## gink595 (Jan 7, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I have seen that saw in action once. It is simply amazing! As I've said many times now, Eric builds a mean saw. If someone wants him to build their saw, it certainly doesn't bother me. And also, like I've already said, this has little to do with who can build the fastest saw. It has everything to do with accusations that were made that simply cannot be backed up, and for that matter, evidence shows otherwise. And that only really matters because it comes from a man that likes to claim saws of his are stock, that are very obviously not.


 
WHat evidence? You have two differnt guys running saw in two differnt wood types with differnt chains. TO me it looks like Woodchucker is a bit heavy handed, if I pull hard enough on that 880 it will slow down.

Jack Walker was there when they compared the 2 681's ask him, Jacks a stright shooter! Beside the 681 they compared it too was Nate's which that saw is used to log with. It wasn't Eric's saw.

If you really feel you have been wronged take Eric up on his deal, according to you Eric is the one that should be scared not you. I think Stihl the Deere hit it dead on, You're not fool enough to take that bet, you'd get embarrassed if you decided to go heads up, you know it as well as everyone else. I think it would be a eye opener to some of the guys here that haven't really seen what a guy like him can do. I know you won't do a build off, you'll just crow on how light handed you are and how the revs from that saw are just screaming in that pine, and they probably should with how high you took those transfers.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2011)

slipknot said:


> Thats ok brad you dont have to feel sorry for me. I was just messin with you, I have no problem with you, you make good threads, but *this one got hijacked *and the oddball stuff going on was just too much...I couldnt take it anymore...I wanted to play too! I found a video of giraffe fight..do you care if i post it?


Lol, I hijacked this thread when I started it You can post whatever you want!


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Jan 7, 2011)

Brad maybe you should just stick to photography/movies,you do seem to be pretty good at that...........you are way more useful with a camera than a chainsaw......


----------



## Pipeliner542 (Jan 7, 2011)

I love being gone for so long catching up here has gotten much better than it used to be.. no more oil threads and stihl vs husky.. now were on to the solo events.. I would ask how everyones been but ..............


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2011)

Pipeliner542 said:


> I love being gone for so long catching up here has gotten much better than it used to be.. no more oil threads and stihl vs husky.. now were on to the solo events.. I would ask how everyones been but ..............


 
Hey man. How's it going?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2011)

gink595 said:


> WHat evidence? You have two differnt guys running saw in two differnt wood types with differnt chains. TO me it looks like Woodchucker is a bit heavy handed, if I pull hard enough on that 880 it will slow down.


 
You seem to be forgetting again. Jason posted vids of the 681 comparing it to his 7900 right after he got it. The 681 was faster. What Jason didn't post here, but is on his YouTube channel, is the vid I posted earlier of the 681 with ECs topend on it run against that same 7900. The 681 was only about .2 seconds faster. There was a greater spread between the two when my topend was on it. I call that evidence.

Gink, you have to admit this 681 doesn't run anything like your 7900. Now that saw is a monster.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Jan 7, 2011)

now you tell me i am jealous of you??????? believe me there mister showboat,you have NOTHING for anyone to be jealous of. you are so full of yoursef its amost funny,but really it is just pathetic. you act like such a baby when confronted by someone,which tells me there is probably there is a reason you work at home,alone,in your basement........


----------



## FATGUY (Jan 7, 2011)

Frank, when you build a saw that can compete then you'll have something to say. Until then, you're just making yourself look bad. I believe when I congratulated you on your 5100 you said, "I just bought it". It would be the same as me making fun of Slingr' or some other builder.

Jason, you're totally right, ribeyes are the way to go.

Brad thank you for porting my saws even though the hefty price tag of FREE is kind of brutal. 

PB, you're right. Milwuakee all the way!

Eric, I've never met you but I'd be willing to bet that you're the hypocritical illiterate Bozo that banned me for correcting your piss poor pathetic grammar. I also hear you're referred to as a snake. I wonder what you did to get that moniker?


----------



## Pipeliner542 (Jan 7, 2011)

been fine considering on the road for 9 months... Good to be home. wouldnt mind getting together with some of you guys if you guys decide to have a gtg for a saw build i have a place in fortville In and could get some cants if not a gtg anyway would be a good time..


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jan 7, 2011)

slipknot said:


> [video=youtube;C7HCIGFdBt8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7HCIGFdBt8[/video]


 
So...which ones Gink and which ones Brad?


----------



## GA_Boy (Jan 7, 2011)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/poomuKzSGZA?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/poomuKzSGZA?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

This thread is 

<a href="http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d152/-Scar-Face/?action=view&amp;current=18ukraine600.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d152/-Scar-Face/18ukraine600.jpg" border="0" alt="Track Wreck"></a>


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 7, 2011)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QVUOhS33NC0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QVUOhS33NC0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2011)

Pipeliner542 said:


> been fine considering on the road for 9 months... Good to be home. wouldnt mind getting together with some of you guys if you guys decide to have a gtg for a saw build i have a place in fortville In and could get some cants if not a gtg anyway would be a good time..


 
Sounds good to me.


----------



## epicklein22 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hid your kids, hid your wife, hid your saws! This is getting nasty!

[video=youtube;y54yESyq6Io]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y54yESyq6Io[/video]


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 7, 2011)

I'll run all you guys with my Wild Thing. :spam:

*Dr. Dre SUCKS!!*


----------



## epicklein22 (Jan 7, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> I am just JAMMIN' OUT to the new Dre tonight! I can't get enough of it - it's fo' shizzle mah nizzle!!!


 
That new Dre video you posted is pretty slick....


----------



## epicklein22 (Jan 7, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> I'll run all you guys with my Wild Thing. :spam:
> 
> *Dr. Dre SUCKS!!*


 
Where is the NOS?!?!?! LOL


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 7, 2011)

epicklein22 said:


> That new Dre video you posted is pretty slick....


 
Lol I love the song. And yeah you're right that video is pretty badass as well. Gotta love them fly ass gangstaz.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> I'll run all you guys with my Wild Thing. :spam:


 
And probably win That little thing is amazing. I just fixed a 2375 tonight myself. The gasket between the intake block and cylinder was blown out.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 7, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> The gasket between the intake block and cylinder was blown out.


 
Yea, I been playing with a few WT's now, that seems to be a common thing. They are cheap fun though.


----------



## GA_Boy (Jan 7, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> I'll run all you guys with my Wild Thing. :spam:
> 
> *Dr. Dre SUCKS!!*


 
Video(s)? otherwise it's a photoshop job as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 7, 2011)

GA_Boy said:


> Video(s)? otherwise it's a photoshop job as far as i'm concerned.


 
Oh, it's real all right, very real!!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 7, 2011)

Well gents I'm off to bed. T'was fun farking around and posting some fun stuff. 

Not to mention some new badass Dr. Dre in the mix with it all - doesn't get much better than that. 

Oh yeah I am thinking about buying a new saw for cutting some wood I was wondering what you guys would suggest please lemme know what you think is best for cutting some wood because I like chainsaws and I like to cut wood.


Hope y'all get some tonight, as I will be. Peace!


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 8, 2011)

GA_Boy said:


> Video(s)? otherwise it's a photoshop job as far as i'm concerned.


<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid887.photobucket.com/albums/ac72/inrut1974/MVI_3255.mp4">


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;R3xwDDLuLcY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3xwDDLuLcY[/video]


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 8, 2011)

GA_Boy said:


> Video(s)? otherwise it's a photoshop job as far as i'm concerned.


 
Here it is before the pipe..LOL...


[video=youtube;sVM1eFonGks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVM1eFonGks[/video]


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't know much about them 681's but I do know this!

Dre is still Rollin Hard
I vote for Mike and New Ohio Proposition
No Wegmans for miles around this part of NY
DeWalt is gay. Overpriced Junk
I love a good steak
This Saranac Black Forest is Delicious
That 066 Had broken fins
Jason may be the master thread derailer

Don't forget WTF kitty's opinion on this thread.
<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/opGVNLImgw4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/opGVNLImgw4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>

This is what I think of "Screaming RPM's in the cut on a work saw". 
<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/f9JhcQsFJxA?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/f9JhcQsFJxA?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 8, 2011)

I certainly have no dog is this fight, but this type post has no business being played out in public on AS. It's becoming all too common. Is it SBW instead of AS, SBW standing for saw builder's wars. Is there not room for more than one builder?
Brad you are your own worst enemy, when are you going too learn? I watched Weimiedog get hammered for "calling out another member" member recently. What in the hell was the purpose of this post? It looks like purposely dogging another member. You have made many valuable contributions to the sight, you have more knowledge about saws than I'll ever care to have, but these type self-serving post makes many member's forget that. I will say it publicly rather than in public rather than in pm's that as of late the post seem more like veiled self promotion of the saw building business than post of a contributory nature. I guess thats fine since your a sponsor, just call it what it is. I'll say I have more respect personally for TW's approach about his business. I've seen some sharp cats like Tommy Hall give you some sage advice but you just ignore it.
I would guess as that more than likely there would be a general consensus among most member's that lately there has been a degradation of the amount of respect they have for you. You talk of going to church and behave the way you do on here at times, it's not a way to witness to others. Day in day out I'm prolly not the best example either, as my swearing gets out of hand at times.
The pm that was posted hits it pretty close in my book. Although the 372XT thread was close to full disclosure it stopped short, I'd have posted pics of the inside of the cylinder, as through as you photograph and document post like the 261, I know you prolly took a photo of the inside of that cylinder. I've took apart enough car engines, failed B&S type engines and a yes a couple of failed saw engines to know with the looks of that piston there had to be damage to that jug.
Personally, I'd bought the guy a new saw ported it, since it did pay the tuition for you to learn how to do that model of saw, and took the blew up one documented a new jug piston, whatever else was replaced and sold it on the trading post, even if I lost a few bucks on the deal the replacement would have enhanced you position as a fair builder more then it cost you.
As many have told you when the piper comes calling don't whine when you have to pay up as your post and vids will hang your hiney, your way past the little guy like me or the average member with minor mods, even a ported saw or two, I'm sure your way over a 100 ported saws now, prolly closer to 200 that's some serious cash and way more than a "hobby".
I can tell you that no matter what you do in life there will always be someone better. Telling a guy his saw is not stock is no better than someone saying that your saw after porting was slower. What's the difference?
I will say in some vids it does appear that the saw is being lightly pushed, the 440 /460 top end saw vid comes to my mind, I may be way off on how that saw hold rpms but there isn't much of a change when it's in the wood and when you lift it.
Anyone who has run a saw at all knows there are tricks to making a saw look faster and stronger than it is to the unknowing onlooker, in fact did it myself last Sat to a couple of fairly new Echo lovers. They left thinking Stihl's were the first and last name in chainsaws.lol Hell, if I were in your position what do you have to lose doing a build off, you would prolly gain more respect even if you lost. What do you have to lose, I would either do it or quit talking up how fast my saw's were. So it's not race saw against race saw do sustained cutting for a full tank of fuel after a pre-determined number of timed cuts, just do your timed cuts and then go to the wood pile and run them until they run out of gas.
After the build off and saw off, both guys should then document their builds including photo's so average guys can learn a little. It could actually benefit the site. I've never has a fight with a guy that afterward I didn't have more respect for and usually become pretty good friends with them.
Again, maybe I have missed some post, but this one and several others lately have reeked of conceit, pride, self promotion and not a great reflection of a guy who goes and sits in a pew frequently, how you act is between you and the creator and I'm wrong for being judgemental. I really think your a better man than the guy on AS, prolly a really decent guy to be around. I know I think about my legacy more than most having a terminal illness, man life is short, today before I speak out, act on things I definetly try to think how those words or actions will be perceived down the road, really after I'm gone. How will they affect my kids, used too I'd be the first to tell someone to kiss my azz, go to hell, etc. I was knocking down close to 300k a year, had the world by the tail, had the title, the house, the vehicles, etc. thought I was pretty important, didn't give a chit what anyone else thought, I was it, a self made guy, knew it all. You know the Lord really blessed me when I got this little health problem, it took it too open my eyes on what was really important, God, Family, Friends and Health, the rest is all bullchit. 
Your young, full of pizz and vinegar and are just a tad self centered imho, just make sure your the guy you want to be remember as when you look in the mirror every morning. Enough preaching. Go back to building and more importantly share as much knowledge to these newbs and old guys alike, theres no Lakeside any more. Ole Tommy needs to help these guys out on the technical side too, although I image he's tired of saws by the time he puts in eight hours, there's a ton of saw shop guys on here that could enhance this sight, I'm calling all of you out to make this site better by contributing your knowledge. It's been kind of dry as of late. Brad, this is not to offend, but had to get it off the chest, rather put it out there than other means.


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 8, 2011)

3 pages in and I am thinking, Is this the chit that is slowing down the server or whatever its called? 


Why are the chainsaws so important? Its not like ya'll would lose any money if they didn't start in the morning LOL. .


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 8, 2011)

Yea it would matter, we're way behind on wood orders, they're calling for snow/freezing rain Sunday and the phone has rang off the hook. Today and Sun afternoon will be long days I'm afraid.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 8, 2011)

056 kid said:


> 3 pages in and I am thinking, Is this the chit that is slowing down the server or whatever its called?
> 
> 
> Why are the chainsaws so important? Its not like ya'll would lose any money if they didn't start in the morning LOL. .


 
Actually, I would loose money if I was starting a saw in the morning. I make a whole lot more money throwing metal chips than I ever did throwing wood chips.
The CNC mill isn't as much fun though.

.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 8, 2011)

"Hold up. Wait a minute. Let me put some kush up in it."


----------



## Cliff R (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow, took me a while to get thru this thread. The best part of the entire read was the "kick-in it Tennessee" video. The original topic died a miserable death before it even got started....IMHO

Those ghetto rappers don't have anything on those guys from Tennessee. I had to watch the entire video just to see if there were any women with anything holding up their [email protected]@bs besides their bellies!....LOL....Cliff


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 8, 2011)

^^^^^^

Dude you didn't watch Dre?!


----------



## gink595 (Jan 8, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> Frank, when you build a saw that can compete then you'll have something to say. Until then, you're just making yourself look bad. I believe when I congratulated you on your 5100 you said, "I just bought it". It would be the same as me making fun of Slingr' or some other builder.
> 
> Jason, you're totally right, ribeyes are the way to go.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Nik, I built this, I ported it, I built the pipe and Eric made the head, I'd be willing to put my money were my mouth is too. 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vu-Ng-n71w0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vu-Ng-n71w0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

BTW I've ran your BS ported saws, I wouldn't boast to much for the price of free..LOL

I'll show you my free ported saws!


----------



## edisto (Jan 8, 2011)

indiansprings, that was a mature presentation, and outstanding advice. I don't rep very many people, so it won't let me rep you.

Brad, I hope you don't ignore his advice. With guys like STIHLTHEDEERE around, it's easy for you to hide behind the "they're just jealous because I'm so high-profile" schtick. That's exactly what you did when I tried to give you advice on how to report meaningful numbers. Left me with the opinion you'd rather report what you want people to see than what is accurate. This "comparison", and your insistence that it means something solidifies that.

This was a worthless, self-destructive, "I have a tiny weenie" thread to start. I'd guess that the folks that lose respect for you for crap like this aren't losing you any money, because they aren't buying saws from you. 

When guys like indiansprings start telling you to rein it in, you should listen.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 8, 2011)

681 with the Snelling cylinder, 16"bar, race chain, 8 pin rim, green basswood.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gabe7Z1p6kI?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gabe7Z1p6kI?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



681 with the Copsey cylinder, 20" bar, full chizzy work chain, 8 pin rim, same basswood seasoned & frozen.

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tdtRmimJryU?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tdtRmimJryU?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>




Anywho, back to Dr. Dre......


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey chucker dre is great but you gotta admit big smo rocket it out. I agree with you tho everyonnce in a while you need to hear some real gangster rap.......


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 8, 2011)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Hey chucker dre is great but you gotta admit big smo rocket it out. I agree with you tho everyonnce in a while you need to hear some real gangster rap.......


 
Ever listen to any Young Buck?? His album "Straight Outta Cashville" iz da bomb diggity. Some dang good pi$$ed off gangsta shizz....


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Jan 8, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Ever listen to any Young Buck?? His album "Straight Outta Cashville" iz da bomb diggity. Some dang good pi$$ed off gangsta shizz....


 
nah i will have to check it out. i am more of a country guy but gotta mix it up now and again.


----------



## FATGUY (Jan 8, 2011)

that's great Frank, you port a saw (which is more than I've ever done) and you're a pro now. Awesome, now go out and make fun of every one elses saws.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Jan 8, 2011)

where is brad? must be in hiding again,that is what he usually does when things dont go the way HE thinks they should. "he is definately a legend in his own mind"


----------



## slipknot (Jan 8, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Lol, I hijacked this thread when I started it You can post whatever you want!


 
As long as you understand im not on your thread starting crap....i joined the crowd that posted dumb things to lighten stuff up a bit. The next time your ohio chainsaw posse has a gtg...I would be so interested in seeing a modern ported saw run...(hint..hint). 
Have you ever heard of a saw builder by the name of Mike Overly..from greenfield, ohio? Hes doesnt ever get on here, but he builds race specific saws...not to keen on newer saws....he likes his westbends and mac kart saws.....but he would also be interested in coming to a ohio gtg. I have no idea why he isnt on youtube...he goes to races all over the tri-state...and belongs to some sort of race club.


----------



## gink595 (Jan 8, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> that's great Frank, you port a saw (which is more than I've ever done) and you're a pro now. Awesome, now go out and make fun of every one elses saws.


 
Who's saw's am I making fun of? Did I start this thread? Take the blinders off and look around Nik, Brad calls Eric out and then backs Waaaaaaaay off and Eric responds with doing a build with same bar and chain, then all the sudden Brad doesn't want any part of it....Chicken Chit if you ask me, If I call Brad out I'm more than willing to back it up, that is more than I can say for him!

You called me out by saying "once I can compete than maybe I can say something" 

With your same logic Brad ports saws and that makes him a Pro? Just becasue someone can grind a cylinder and make "some" gains do not make them a pro. It wasn't that long ago Brad was posting on RS asking what blow down was but now he can port saws better and faster than anyone.... Give me a break, I'm no more of a Pro than Brad, at least I'll admit it


----------



## gink595 (Jan 8, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> 681 with the Snelling cylinder, 16"bar, race chain, 8 pin rim, green basswood.
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gabe7Z1p6kI?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gabe7Z1p6kI?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> ...


 
Yo mother chucker! That can't be the same high reving Brad Snelling 681 in that fi rst vid! You must not have the "lite touch" that Brad does! That saw lost alot of R's in that soft Bass wood with Race chain!

I timed Brad's solo around 2.4 for the fastest cut.
I timed Eric's around a 1.5 fastest cut.


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 8, 2011)

It would be damn hard to be considered a pro in any field in what three years, other than building a "pro" sized ego. There should be room for all, I have read about the old builders war on here before that did the site no good. Just go over and look at the FF and see how many respected members are making post over there. It's sad in a way, but I see why. It's has started becoming more of BS or Brad Site and if no one agrees with him the big bad Ohio Chainsaw Posse, what ever juvenile name that is jumps on whomever disagrees and drives them off the site or whines to the mods to get after the dissenting member if they break a rule, but they sure as heck don't hesitate to break them when it benefits them. Starting this whole thread is an infraction as far as I'm concerned. If I were in the business, "hobby" or not, I wouldn't be afraid to run anyone. I grew up in the competitive shooting sports, got a big trophy from the national shooting complex at San Antonio, not near as good as I used to be, but I'll still shoot against anyone, lose more than I prolly win anymore but sure as hell won't back down against a good challenge. I once inquired about having a saw ported by Brad, but after seeing some of these post, the missing internal photo's of the "up front" all revealing 372xt build, I'm no longer considering it, way too many questions. He dosen't need my business away. There are plenty of newbs that come on here and get caught by the self promoting vids of "super saws". I prolly know less about saws than most on here, but by golly mine sure as hell aren't used for cutting cookies, they don't look like they come off the shelf, they are tools used to cut wood and a chit load of it. Admittedly I don't do near as much cutting as I used to with the health issues, but up to last winter there have been many 8 and 10 hour days on a saw. Five gallons of mix a week, sure dosen't make me a saw expert or pro, just a damned firewood hack. Admittedly, I would like a saw that would kick my cousin's azz, he's a full time logger, brags on the square ground chain he uses and his silvey grinder, would love to have the 460 ported so I could go have him wonder why it eat his 660.
Got to be off for a while, not running away, wife is having car trouble.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 8, 2011)

yep,the ms460 is a great choice cant go wrong there.:bang:


----------



## promac850 (Jan 8, 2011)

I think everyone voted #2 just because of the noodles. Everyone like noodles.


----------



## Chris J. (Jan 8, 2011)

The most important question is:

If the saw modders/builders do get together to compare saw performance, will their respective supporters be there wearing cheerleader outfits?   


Someone mentioned Saw Builder Wars (SBW). AS has been through several SBW before, and the end result was lot of valuable AS members leaving AS, some voluntarily and many involuntarily. One builder & his cheerleaders managed to destroy the reputation of another builder, and drive many folks away from AS. The SBW even lead to threats of litigation, or actual litigation (IIRC the details were either kept under wraps, or the related posts were quickly deleted).


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 8, 2011)

gink595 said:


> Yo mother chucker! That can't be the same high reving Brad Snelling 681 in that fi rst vid! You must not have the "lite touch" that Brad does! That saw lost alot of R's in that soft Bass wood with Race chain!
> 
> I timed Brad's solo around 2.4 for the fastest cut.
> I timed Eric's around a 1.5 fastest cut.


 

Lol I'm not gonna talk too much chit because it's certainly tough to tell. But if I had to guess I'd say my 681 will take your 79'er in the same wood with the same chain. 

I could be wrong though cuz ya never know! But I'm still thinkin' I got ya. 

We'll have to find out one of these days soon for sure.


----------



## PB (Jan 8, 2011)

JOHN WAYNE all day today on AMC! Forget the chainsaws and watch The Duke!!


----------



## gink595 (Jan 8, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Lol I'm not gonna talk too much chit because it's certainly tough to tell. But if I had to guess I'd say my 681 will take your 79'er in the same wood with the same chain.
> 
> I could be wrong though cuz ya never know! But I'm still thinkin' I got ya.
> 
> We'll have to find out one of these days soon for sure.


 
Yeah well, you got 2cc on me so fark you! LOL

BTW Unlike some,the stopwatch doesn't lie!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 8, 2011)

So who else besides me can't get enough of the new Dre??

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BuJDaOVz2qY?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BuJDaOVz2qY?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## gink595 (Jan 8, 2011)

That stuff isn't my cup of tea! I'm a George man!

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_KrrsLZaY9s?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_KrrsLZaY9s?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## PB (Jan 8, 2011)

Dre's a #####. 

<object width="480" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xdms3q?width=&theme=none&foreground=%23F7FFFD&highlight=%23FFC300&background=%23171D1B&start=&animatedTitle=&iframe=0&additionalInfos=0&autoPlay=0&hideInfos=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xdms3q?width=&theme=none&foreground=%23F7FFFD&highlight=%23FFC300&background=%23171D1B&start=&animatedTitle=&iframe=0&additionalInfos=0&autoPlay=0&hideInfos=0" width="480" height="360" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object><br /><b><a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xdms3q_deftones-rocket-skates_music">Deftones - Rocket Skates</a></b><br /><i>Uploaded by <a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/Warner-Music">Warner-Music</a>. - <a target="_self" href="http://www.dailymotion.com/us/channel/music">See the latest featured music videos.</a></i>


----------



## PB (Jan 8, 2011)

gink595 said:


> That stuff isn't my cup of tea! I'm a George man!
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_KrrsLZaY9s?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_KrrsLZaY9s?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


 
George Strait is the man!


----------



## gink595 (Jan 8, 2011)

PB said:


> George Strait is the man!


 
I can listen to George anytime, some of the others...not so much but George is golden!

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wK34jEe58yo?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wK34jEe58yo?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## GA_Boy (Jan 8, 2011)

Wildman1024 said:


> ....
> Don't forget WTF kitty's opinion on this thread.
> <object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/opGVNLImgw4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/opGVNLImgw4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>


 
That's hilarious, thanks for the first good laugh of the day. Had to watch it about three times.


----------



## PB (Jan 8, 2011)

There are only a dozen songs that I don't like by George. Considering how many he has total, that ratio isn't too bad. I have most of his albums but none of the ones he came out with recently.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 8, 2011)

Here you go woodchucker.LOL 
More smo.


<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sT_uJrCeg3w?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sT_uJrCeg3w?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## slipknot (Jan 8, 2011)

PB said:


> Dre's a #####.
> 
> <object width="480" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xdms3q?width=&theme=none&foreground=%23F7FFFD&highlight=%23FFC300&background=%23171D1B&start=&animatedTitle=&iframe=0&additionalInfos=0&autoPlay=0&hideInfos=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xdms3q?width=&theme=none&foreground=%23F7FFFD&highlight=%23FFC300&background=%23171D1B&start=&animatedTitle=&iframe=0&additionalInfos=0&autoPlay=0&hideInfos=0" width="480" height="360" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object><br /><b><a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xdms3q_deftones-rocket-skates_music">Deftones - Rocket Skates</a></b><br /><i>Uploaded by <a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/Warner-Music">Warner-Music</a>. - <a target="_self" href="http://www.dailymotion.com/us/channel/music">See the latest featured music videos.</a></i>


 
Now there's my cup of tea.....chainsaws and good metal music......thats my style. Is that Dino from fear factory on guitar? If so....he lost weight...and alot!


----------



## Scooterbum (Jan 8, 2011)

I'd rather watch this all day.






The saw builders are joke.


----------



## PB (Jan 8, 2011)

slipknot said:


> Now there's my cup of tea.....chainsaws and good metal music......thats my style. Is that Dino from fear factory on guitar? If so....he lost weight...and alot!


 
It could be. Their regular guy (Chi) was in a bad car accident and was in a coma for a long time, and might still be. I hope he gets better. Let that be ANOTHER lesson for not drinking and driving.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 8, 2011)

Deftones is a lot closer to the music I listen to. 5FDP and drowning pool here lately. Three Days Grace is always good.


----------



## PB (Jan 8, 2011)

Not nearly as heavy as Deftones but still good music. 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/G5ZhBAylbN4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/G5ZhBAylbN4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

3 days grace is okay. A lot of the new "metal" doesn't do it for me. It seems as though they make music for angst ridden 15 and 16 year olds. Not saying it isn't good, just not my current taste.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 8, 2011)

If you guys think I don't listen to metal you're all sorely mistaken. I'm into most of the numetal chit - Disturbed, A7X, Korn, Slipknot, Nine Inch Nails, Static-X, Godsmack, Tool, Marilyn Manson, Mushroomhead, Mudvayne, Five Finger Death Punch, Limp Bizkit, KMFDM, Nonpoint, Rage Against The Machine, ect....

Here's a little bit of Mushroomhead. Kick a$$!!

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kOaqcfTZgno?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kOaqcfTZgno?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## PB (Jan 8, 2011)

Chucker, you need to broaden your metal horizon.  Limp Bizkit? Really? LOL!! 

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8dwUnc4CyNo?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8dwUnc4CyNo?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jan 8, 2011)

Some new stuff is ok but most just lick geoff tates sack! Ryche for the win

<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z3fTPmNjWw8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z3fTPmNjWw8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## PB (Jan 8, 2011)

Wildman, there was more leather in that video than a slaughter house.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jan 8, 2011)

PB said:


> Wildman, there was more leather in that video than a slaughter house.


 
Thats the way we like it. I'm only 28 and found most new rock/metal to be GARBAGE. There are a few good bands but I find myself stuck in the 80's. Big priest/maiden and ryche fan here. I find alot of the current stuff I listen to is overseas europe way.


----------



## PB (Jan 8, 2011)

Wildman1024 said:


> Thats the way we like it. I'm only 28 and found most new rock/metal to be GARBAGE. There are a few good bands but I find myself stuck in the 80's. Big priest/maiden and ryche fan here. I find alot of the current stuff I listen to is overseas europe way.


 
I am 28 too but I am stuck in the 90's with the grunge stuff. Lots of Pearl Jam, Nirvana, Foo Fighters, etc. The best thing that happened in the 80's (besides myself ) was the end of hair metal. Pixies and then Nirvana pretty much stomped it out.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jan 8, 2011)

PB said:


> I am 28 too but I am stuck in the 90's with the grunge stuff. Lots of Pearl Jam, Nirvana, Foo Fighters, etc. The best thing that happened in the 80's (besides myself ) was the end of hair metal. Pixies and then Nirvana pretty much stomped it out.


 
Never was a big Nirvana fan...Spent may years following chains...RIP layne Staley

<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/f8hT3oDDf6c?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/f8hT3oDDf6c?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## PB (Jan 8, 2011)

I forgot AIC. One of the best bands of the 90's. 


Wait....what were we talking about again? Something about a Solo.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 8, 2011)

PB said:


> Chucker, you need to broaden your metal horizon.  Limp Bizkit? Really? LOL!!



I grew up on classic rock. I'm so sick of it these days it makes me wanna puke.


Limp Bizkit...? Yep.  What can I say?? I'm way new skool.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jan 8, 2011)

Put this in your SOLO and smoke it. One of the best AIC songs there is

<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-xQQzi0IdLY?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-xQQzi0IdLY?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 8, 2011)

PB said:


> I forgot AIC. One of the best bands of the 90's.
> 
> 
> Wait....what were we talking about again? Something about a Solo.


 

I hear them Solo saws are pretty decent. I'd like to get my hands on one if the opportunity arrises.....


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 8, 2011)

is you worth it?

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6ufUzeTBaqc?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6ufUzeTBaqc?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AuJYx_vsxms?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AuJYx_vsxms?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 8, 2011)

Here's what I listened to in middle school.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Zjcd0CeoQBg?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Zjcd0CeoQBg?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Honkie (Jan 8, 2011)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ULaK_W-_a9M?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ULaK_W-_a9M?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



More my speed......


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jan 8, 2011)

I never could get into pantera. Liked Anthrax though

<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-xQQzi0IdLY?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-xQQzi0IdLY?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 8, 2011)

At one time I was into Cannibal Corpse, Fear Factory, Powerman 5000 a little, Marilyn Manson, Pantera, old school Metallica, Megadeth, Korn, and NIN. I've mellowed out as I've got older.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jan 8, 2011)

Dont forget Chuck D and Flava Flave...YEA BBBOOOIIII

<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RBA-xi8WuCU?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RBA-xi8WuCU?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## GA_Boy (Jan 8, 2011)

056 kid said:


> is you worth it?
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AuJYx_vsxms?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AuJYx_vsxms?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


 
Dude, seriously enough with that sh**. The last thing i want to hear is some drug dealer bragging about how he made 100k selling crack. WTF, over?!


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 8, 2011)

No one said anything about crack man. I wasn't the first to post gangster rappers anyway.. 

to me it's better than screaming white people hitting .900 gauge strings with a lead pipe,(death metal)


----------



## GA_Boy (Jan 8, 2011)

Arrowhead said:


> <embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid887.photobucket.com/albums/ac72/inrut1974/MVI_3255.mp4">


 
It's real and it's quick. I'll give ya that and tip my hat to ya. BUT i wouldn't run that shelf queen too much cuz it's going to implode on ya. lol


----------



## GA_Boy (Jan 8, 2011)

056 kid said:


> No one said anything about crack man. I wasn't the first to post gangster rappers anyway..
> 
> to me it's better than screaming white people hitting .900 gauge strings with a lead pipe,(death metal)


 
Listen to that song, that's exactly what he's talking about as if it were fashionable.


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 8, 2011)

i know what the content is, the word crack is never spoken though. . .


----------



## GA_Boy (Jan 8, 2011)

Well some things don't have to be said to be evident. Like the guy actually smoking on his crack pipe. lol Urban Dictionary: trap house


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 8, 2011)

indeed, i still enjoy some hip hop uppers every once in a while though.


----------



## slipknot (Jan 8, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Deftones is a lot closer to the music I listen to. 5FDP and drowning pool here lately. Three Days Grace is always good.


 
Hell yes....my kind of people......5 finger death punch is the schit!!! Bullet for my valentine is too.:chainsawguy::rockn:


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Jan 8, 2011)

slipknot said:


> As long as you understand im not on your thread starting crap....i joined the crowd that posted dumb things to lighten stuff up a bit. The next time your ohio chainsaw posse has a gtg...I would be so interested in seeing a modern ported saw run...(hint..hint).
> Have you ever heard of a saw builder by the name of Mike Overly..from greenfield, ohio? Hes doesnt ever get on here, but he builds race specific saws...not to keen on newer saws....he likes his westbends and mac kart saws.....but he would also be interested in coming to a ohio gtg. I have no idea why he isnt on youtube...he goes to races all over the tri-state...and belongs to some sort of race club.


 
i can tell you why he is not on youtube. because he is not a showboat,showoff,look-at-me,mine-is-the-best,P.O.S. just because people dont show pics,make videos,or take this forum into their home everytime they think someone cares,doesn't mean they are not any good. for me,and many others it means they are happy with what they are doing,and do not really care what everyone else thinks.


----------



## slipknot (Jan 8, 2011)

*here's some bullet for my valentine*

[video=youtube;IHgFJEJgUrg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHgFJEJgUrg[/video]


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2011)

gink595 said:


> Brad calls Eric out and then backs Waaaaaaaay off and Eric responds with doing a build with same bar and chain, then all the sudden Brad doesn't want any part of it....Chicken Chit if you ask me, If I call Brad out I'm more than willing to back it up, that is more than I can say for him!



I didn't back off of anything. Let me put my 681 topend back on the 681 and tune the ignition timing and carb, then run it against a bone stock 681. I've never once said I could build a faster saw than Eric Copesey, so *quit lying *and saying I did. 

Why don't one of you time the vids I posted of my 681 against the 7900, and then ECs 681 against the same 7900.


----------



## slipknot (Jan 8, 2011)

*Cant we all just get along!!!*

c'mon guys lets let by gones be by gones and enjoy all the different music this thread has brought about.....rap, country, country rap(theres a new one...i kinda like big smo), and metal/rock. If anything this thread has brought people together. Infact I cant remember what this thread was about....lets all try to get along...please!!


----------



## edisto (Jan 8, 2011)

*Graph time!*

You knew this was coming.

The word "significant" gets tossed around a lot, but for some, it has a specific meaning. It means that based on the existing variation in measurements, you are more than 95% confident that the differences you observe are real.

I looked at 'chucker's vids, and timed the cuts. I measured each cut 4 times, and tossed out the outlier, so the time for each cut is the average of 3 measurements of that cut time.

There were 6 cuts with the Copsey cylinder, and only 3 for Brad's. Not a huge problem, except that the cuts kept getting faster with the Copsey cylinder:







So, to do the analysis, I only used the first 3 cuts from each video. The results are that the saw with Copsey's cylinder had _significantly_ faster cut times for the first 3 cuts. Not just at the 95% confidence level, but at a confidence level in excess of 99%. I added the average of all 6 cuts with the Copsey cylinder just for comparison.






Now the caveats. As was noted, the bars, chains, and condition of the wood were different. The differences, at first blush, would not seem to favor the saw in the second video, but because of the different conditions of the cut, it is not appropriate to say that the differences observed are due to the cylinders alone.



blsnelling said:


> I didn't back off of anything. Let me put my 681 topend back on the 681 and tune the ignition timing and carb, then run it against a bone stock 681. I've never once said I could build a faster saw than Eric Copesey, so *quit lying *and saying I did.
> 
> Why don't one of you time the vids I posted of my 681 against the 7900, and then ECs 681 against the same 7900.



LOL.

Here we go again. "I never said mine was faster...now show the videos that show mine is faster!"


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> I certainly have no dog is this fight, but this type post has no business being played out in public on AS. It's becoming all too common. Is it SBW instead of AS, SBW standing for saw builder's wars. Is there not room for more than one builder?
> Brad you are your own worst enemy, when are you going too learn? I watched Weimiedog get hammered for "calling out another member" member recently. What in the hell was the purpose of this post? It looks like purposely dogging another member. You have made many valuable contributions to the sight, you have more knowledge about saws than I'll ever care to have, but these type self-serving post makes many member's forget that. I will say it publicly rather than in public rather than in pm's that as of late the post seem more like veiled self promotion of the saw building business than post of a contributory nature. I guess thats fine since your a sponsor, just call it what it is. I'll say I have more respect personally for TW's approach about his business. I've seen some sharp cats like Tommy Hall give you some sage advice but you just ignore it.
> I would guess as that more than likely there would be a general consensus among most member's that lately there has been a degradation of the amount of respect they have for you. You talk of going to church and behave the way you do on here at times, it's not a way to witness to others. Day in day out I'm prolly not the best example either, as my swearing gets out of hand at times.
> The pm that was posted hits it pretty close in my book. Although the 372XT thread was close to full disclosure it stopped short, I'd have posted pics of the inside of the cylinder, as through as you photograph and document post like the 261, I know you prolly took a photo of the inside of that cylinder. I've took apart enough car engines, failed B&S type engines and a yes a couple of failed saw engines to know with the looks of that piston there had to be damage to that jug.
> ...


 
That's an awesome response, with plenty for me to learn from.

About my 440/460, it ain't no joke. It really is just that strong.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 8, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I didn't back off of anything. Let me put my 681 topend back on the 681 and tune the ignition timing and carb, then run it against a bone stock 681. I've never once said I could build a faster saw than Eric Copesey, so *quit lying *and saying I did.
> 
> Why don't one of you time the vids I posted of my 681 against the 7900, and then ECs 681 against the same 7900.


 
Hmmm...


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2011)

edisto said:


> You knew this was coming.
> 
> The word "significant" gets tossed around a lot, but for some, it has a specific meaning. It means that based on the existing variation in measurements, you are more than 95% confident that the differences you observe are real.
> 
> ...


 
Your graphs and times mean nothing. Different wood, different day...... You need to go back and analyze the vid I posted of the 681 against the 7900. Those are of the same saws in the same wood.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow Brad you have quite a fan club on here. i havent heard this much cryin in a while...........


----------



## edisto (Jan 8, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Your graphs and times mean nothing. Different wood, different day...... You need to go back and analyze the vid I posted of the 681 against the 7900. Those are of the same saws in the same wood.


 
Which says what, exactly, about the crap you started this thread with?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2011)

Room for more than one saw builder? Absolutely! You have never seen me have one problem with mature, confident men like Slingr and Timberwolf. Like I've said 100x, *this has nothing to do with who can build the fastest saws*. Some of you need to get that through your thick skulls. It has everything to do with EC. Ever consider he's ticked off people much worse than me, enough to make them hack and destroy Race Saws? Think about that for a minute! Right after the first time I beat several of his saws with my 260, he promptly flat out lied to another saw builder that I had said negative things about him. There wasn't an ounce of truth in it. He and his cronnies on Race Saws then out right canabalized me and EC banned me on Race Saws. What was their beef? They insecurely assumed that I was on RS learning to port for the purposes of coming back to AS to make money. *That is 100% not true*. I learned to port in my love for the hobby, and *for no other reason*. I'm on AS a sponsor, only because too many were asking for me to port their saws, and I didn't want to be banned. Of course, it's your decision whether to believe me or not. But it's the truth. 

I was super upset over the RS lynching and banning, and let it affect me significantly for a year or so. About a year ago, I did my best to lay it to rest. Fast forward to this week. RS cames back as a brand new forum. I registered, but made no posts. The next morning I woke and found that EC had PMd me. It was nothing but attack after attack, just like it was when I was attacked and banned two years before. 

So now you can understand why I have a beef with EC. I don't trust him any farther than I can throw him. For that reason alone, I would never enguage in any kind of build off with him. It would do nothing to settle this issue. That's the same childish mentality that thinks a fight proves something. Again, it has nothing to do with who can build the fastest saw.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2011)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Wow Brad you have quite a fan club on here. i havent heard this much cryin in a while...........


 
Perhaps you've never been treated like I have by EC and his buddies?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2011)

edisto said:


> Which says what, exactly, about the crap you started this thread with?


 
Like I said, go check out the vids of the 681 against the 7900. That would be some meaningful data.


----------



## gink595 (Jan 8, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I didn't back off of anything. Let me put my 681 topend back on the 681 and tune the ignition timing and carb, then run it against a bone stock 681. I've never once said I could build a faster saw than Eric Copesey, so *quit lying *and saying I did.
> 
> Why don't one of you time the vids I posted of my 681 against the 7900, and then ECs 681 against the same 7900.



Look at the title of the thread? *Which of these Solo 681's looks faster and strongest?* WTF does that mean exactly...to me it means you think in your brain that your 681 is faster because it revving with a lite hand... Who gives a chit!

Look at the vids chucker posted in the same wood months later with your 681 running a race chain, probably one of Eric's chains that you claim are seconds faster. Don't try and tell me that saw was faster, I seen the POS run a wkpoors, Bills 681 ran alot faster in the AM and you were so embarrassed you didn't even race it in the class when we raced, it sat on the tailgate.

You don't back down from running your mouth, but when you get called out you weasel away... DO the build Brad, show us what you have.

Before you start calling me a liar you better clean your closet really well.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2011)

slipknot said:


> c'mon guys lets let by gones be by gones...


I would do that in a heartbeat! It's others that refuse.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Jan 8, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Perhaps you've never been treated like I have by EC and his buddies?


 
I wasnt talking about you........ lots of people like jumping on the Brad Haters wagon.


----------



## PB (Jan 8, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I would do that in a heartbeat! It's others that refuse.


 
Brad, starting this thread was not a way to let things go. If you keep picking at a scab when it itches you will get an infection. 

I have no beef with you, but starting this thread was not one of your smarter moves.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2011)

gink595 said:


> Look at the title of the thread? *Which of these Solo 681's looks faster and strongest?* WTF does that mean exactly...to me it means you think in your brain that your 681 is faster because it revving with a lite hand... Who gives a chit!
> 
> Look at the vids chucker posted in the same wood months later with your 681 running a race chain, probably one of Eric's chains that you claim are seconds faster. Don't try and tell me that saw was faster, I seen the POS run a wkpoors, Bills 681 ran alot faster in the AM and you were so embarrassed you didn't even race it in the class when we raced, it sat on the tailgate.
> 
> ...


 
Hey *lair*, quit repeating misinformation! How long is it going to take you to comprehend that more work was put into that 681 before I sold it, and that I would not have sold it the way it was when you saw it at that GTG?

Honestly, I don't care how the saw ran months after I delivered it. Go back and analyze the vids of when I delivered it, as compared to the 7900. And then anaylze it agains that same 7900 when EC got done with it. It's entirely possible that the flywheel had slipped and lost ignition timing, since that saw has no key on the flywheel. I warned Jason of this when I sold it to him.

But again, none of this does anything to address the real issue, and that's how EC has treated me since the day I first beat several of his saws. That's what this is really about, not the 681.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2011)

jeepyfz450 said:


> I wasnt talking about you........ lots of people like jumping on the Brad Haters wagon.


 
And they're mostly all friends of ECs. Coincidence, I don't think so.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2011)

PB said:


> Brad, starting this thread was not a way to let things go. If you keep picking at a scab when it itches you will get an infection.
> 
> I have no beef with you, but starting this thread was not one of your smarter moves.


 
You are exactly right, I know that. I knew it when I did it. But I'm not there yet, where I can let someone wrong me like he has, and continues to do, and just let it go. Not a good witness? Nope, guilty as charged. Maybe one of these days I'll get there. A better man would keep his mouth shut, I'm not there yet.


----------



## PB (Jan 8, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> You are exactly right, I know that. I knew it when I did it. But I'm not there yet, where I can let someone wrong me like he has, and continues to do. A better man would keep his mouth shut, I'm not there yet.


 
Brad, if he is as persistent as you say, he won't let up either. Why perpetuate the cycle? It's like seeing someone in an abusive relationship that keeps going back. You can tell them to leave a thousand times but they keep going back. 

Someone needs to be the bigger man and let this go. This is not good advertising or good business sense. You never come out the end of the thread any farther ahead, if anything you lose a little credibility each time.


----------



## gink595 (Jan 8, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Hey *lair*, quit repeating misinformation! How long is it going to take you to comprehend that more work was put into that 681 before I sold it, and that I would not have sold it the way it was when you saw it at that GTG?
> 
> Honestly, I don't care how the saw ran months after I delivered it. Go back and analyze the vids of when I delivered it, as compared to the 7900. And then anaylze it agains that same 7900 when EC got done with it. It's entirely possible that the flywheel had slipped and lost ignition timing, since that saw has no key on the flywheel. I warned Jason of this when I sold it to him.
> 
> But again, none of this does anything to address the real issue, and that's how EC has treated me since the day I first beat several of his saws. That's what this is really about, not the 681.


 
Hey Hack, how come you never answer me when I ask how you fix raising the transfers to high, you dodge the question just like the one I asked about the title of this thread. You remember sitting together at lunch that day and you told me that you went back in and was afraid you raised the transfers to high? And then you said that you were done with it and was going to peddle it becasue you didn't want to replace the cylinder on it because it was quite pricy.

Are you sure you know who banned you on RS, I don't think it was Eric...something to think about!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2011)

PB said:


> Brad, if he is as persistent as you say, he won't let up either. Why perpetuate the cycle? It's like seeing someone in an abusive relationship that keeps going back. You can tell them to leave a thousand times but they keep going back.
> 
> Someone needs to be the bigger man and let this go. This is not good advertising or good business sense. You never come out the end of the thread any farther ahead, if anything you lose a little credibility each time.


 
Again, you are right. I did that for a year. I let his response on RS this week retrigger it. Then when I saw the vid Jason had of the EC 681 compared to the 7900, I was shocked. I fell off the wagon you might say


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2011)

gink595 said:


> Hey Hack, how come you never answer me when I ask how you fix raising the transfers to high, you dodge the question just like the one I asked about the title of this thread. You remember sitting together at lunch that day and you told me that you went back in and was afraid you raised the transfers to high? And then you said that you were done with it and was going to peddle it becasue you didn't want to replace the cylinder on it because it was quite pricy.


 
Gink, you are a bald-faced liar! I may have discussed the build of that saw with you at that GTG, but I *NEVER *said I was done with it, and would never have just pawned it onto someone else that way. I would never have sold it slower than a stock saw! I have the numbers from that saw, and know exactly what I did to it. What I did to rectify the situation at the GTG is simply NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS. The bottom line, is it was significantly stronger when I sold it than when you saw it at the GTG.


----------



## gink595 (Jan 8, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> You are exactly right, I know that. I knew it when I did it. But I'm not there yet, where I can let someone wrong me like he has, and continues to do, and just let it go. Not a good witness? Nope, guilty as charged. Maybe one of these days I'll get there. A better man would keep his mouth shut, I'm not there yet.


 
How did Eric wrong you with this 681? Lets break it down and look at it.

You bought the 681 and did a huge sales promotion for Bailey's by porting it and talking it up, you then found out it wasn't very impressive and was expensive to repair so it you sold it to a trust worthy guy (chucker) for a profit. Jayson is really proud of this saw and boasts about it for months, then he gets a hint that this saw might not be what he thinks and that a stock 681 is a strong runner. So he decides to go to a GTG and runs it against a stock 681 and it equally fast. Eric decided to reach out and help Jayson and tells him to buy a new cylinder and he will port it for *free*.


So lets think about this, Eric didn't make one penny on this port job, but you feel wronged.....Woodchucker should be upset!
Yes that 681 is stronger than my 7900 from the times I've seen on the watch.


----------



## edisto (Jan 8, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Honestly, I don't care how the saw ran months after I delivered it.


 
Now there's a sales pitch!

Sorry...couldn't resist.


----------



## woodgrenade (Jan 8, 2011)

*I'm reading, but this is all that I am taking away from this thread.*

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sShMA85pv8M?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sShMA85pv8M?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## gink595 (Jan 8, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Gink, you are a bald-faced liar! I may have discussed the build of that saw with you at that GTG, but I *NEVER *said I was done with it, and would never have just pawned it onto someone else that way. I would never have sold it slower than a stock saw! I have the numbers from that saw, and know exactly what I did to it. What I did to rectify the situation at the GTG is simply NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS. The bottom line, is it was significantly stronger when I sold it than when you saw it at the GTG.


 
Your a theiving politician Brad, my wife was sitting there with us when you told US that and can confirm it!

You have no answer for how you fixed it becasue you didn't, you tweaked the timing on it to help it and peddled it.

Believe me I don't want the numbers for that saw, please do not give them to anyone, do everyone the favor on that one and burn them


----------



## slipknot (Jan 8, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I would do that in a heartbeat! It's others that refuse.


 
Im starting to see that.....but you are letting it get to you.....dude...when i get upset like you seem to be.....I like to go play with one of my saws....I know its cold out and snow is everywhere....but I think you should pick a toy out of your toy box and make some cuts...blow off some steam if you know what i mean. I hate stihl cuz everyone and their bro likes them...but dont you have a sweet runnin ms260? I hate how everyone is fighting...this site is supposed to be about sharing info not hetred...i realize your defending yourself and I do feel bad for ya....but I dnt think this thread is going anywhere. It got hijacked....I contributed to it..sorry....but hey did you see that giraffe fight? I thought those were peaceful animals....mean lil buggers arent they!!!


----------



## slipknot (Jan 8, 2011)

gink595 said:


> Your a theiving politician Brad, my wife was sitting there with us when you told US that and can confirm it!
> 
> You have no answer for how you fixed it becasue you didn't, you tweaked the timing on it to help it and peddled it.
> 
> Believe me I don't want the numbers for that saw, please did not give them to anyone, do everyone the favor on that one



C'mon gink its only chainsaws...its not like he slept with your girl friend or wife or whatever ya got.....c'mon guys lets just let it simmer down....enjoy the funny vids and music...I hated rap music until today....country rap is A okay!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 8, 2011)

Brad, I guess I can understand your frustration with the fact the certain people won't accept you at Race Saws. If it were me though I just plain wouldn't give a rats ass about who does and does not like me.

I'm not being an ass, but it's obvious that Eric doesn't care for you. There's enough people in this world that don't care for each and everyone of us and vise versa. Almost everyone here knows that Eric doesn't particularily care for you. But why the need to shout it to the world?? Why tell everyone that there's someone who doesn't treat you the way you feel you should be treated?? 

I'm sure there's enough people on AS who absolutely DESPISE my lame and immature posts that serve no purpose to the chainsaw world whatsoever. Fark'em. That's what I say. They'll talk a bunch of chit an tell me how my posts serve no purpose and other comments alike. I accept the fact they don't care for my being here and I just giggle about it. That's how you should feel about this. Just keep doing what you're doing and try not to be so defensive! No one ever attacked you about this! Threads like this put you and surrounding others in a bad position and you and I both know threads like this are completely unnecessary. 

Is it that hard to just know that Copsey doesn't like you and accept it so you can move on??


----------



## gink595 (Jan 8, 2011)

slipknot said:


> C'mon gink its only chainsaws...its not like he slept with your girl friend or wife or whatever ya got.....c'mon guys lets just let it simmer down....enjoy the funny vids and music...I hated rap music until today....country rap is A okay!


 
I don't think so...not today. Brad starts these threads and then gets rail roaded and then he feels everyone is picking on him. He did it with Joat also, he asked for this and then is upset when it back fires and pulls the poor me card.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 8, 2011)

slipknot said:


> C'mon gink its only chainsaws...its not like he slept with your girl friend or wife or whatever ya got.....c'mon guys lets just let it simmer down....enjoy the funny vids and music...I hated rap music until today....country rap is A okay!


 
Not down with the new Dre though eh??


----------



## slipknot (Jan 8, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Not down with the new Dre though eh??


 
nah....too ghetto for me....but its ok if someone else likes it.....im not that predjudice....I do admit i didnt even listen to it.. Im a metal head at heart. This thread has been very diverse..which is good..the big smo could bridge the gap between ppl like me and the thugs...hopefully one day we can all get along.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 8, 2011)

slipknot said:


> nah....too ghetto for me....but its ok if someone else likes it.....im not that predjudice....I do admit i didnt even listen to it.. Im a metal head at heart. This thread has been very diverse..which is good..the big smo could bridge the gap between ppl like me and the thugs...hopefully one day we can all get along.


 

You ought to listen to it from start to finish a few times. That chit is way catchy dude I think it just may start to grow on you!!


----------



## slipknot (Jan 8, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> You ought to listen to it from start to finish a few times. That chit is way catchy dude I think it just may start to grow on you!!


 
big smo or dre? last time I listened to dre was the chronic album...the album that was all black and a big 'leaf' on it....Big smo is something i may end up buying cuz I can relate to that....was it you that put that on here? If so thanks man! The only rap I listened to b4 was kotton mouth kings & twisted and then ICP...but i really dnt like what icp represents.....I turn 30 this april....I grew out of it i guess...lol


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 8, 2011)

slipknot said:


> big smo or dre? last time I listened to dre was the chronic album...the album that was all black and a big 'leaf' on it....Big smo is something i may end up buying cuz I can relate to that....was it you that put that on here? If so thanks man! The only rap I listened to b4 was kotton mouth kings & twisted and then ICP...but i really dnt like what icp represents.....I turn 30 this april....I grew out of it i guess...lol


 

I was talkin' about Dre. 

The Chronic was awesome. But I was a bigger fan of The Chronic 2001. The song Forgot About Dre is the shizzy.

Listen to that new Dre dude I'm telling you it'll grow on ya.


----------



## gink595 (Jan 8, 2011)

So who is going to win tonight? Jets or Colts


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 8, 2011)

gink595 said:


> So who is going to win tonight? Jets or Colts


 

Oh hey what's up Gink I was wondering when you were gonna post in this thread for the first time. Where ya been??


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jan 8, 2011)

gink595 said:


> So who is going to win tonight? Jets or Colts


 

J E T S JETS JETS JETS

ps woodchucker you crack me up


----------



## gink595 (Jan 8, 2011)

MechanicMatt said:


> J E T S JETS JETS JETS
> 
> ps woodchucker you crack me up



I think it is a good thing that Manning tapes his feet up, Rex might grow a chubby


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Jan 8, 2011)

Hopefully the Jets win. The wifes aunts husband loves the Colts, infact lives and dies by them. No body can stand the self obsorbed idiot. I so want to rub it in if the Jets win!.


----------



## gink595 (Jan 8, 2011)

I think the Colts will pull it out, I'm a huge fan myself. I stop what ever I'm doing on Sundays and find a TV and have for about 11 years, I've only missed a handful of games.


----------



## slipknot (Jan 8, 2011)

gink595 said:


> So who is going to win tonight? Jets or Colts


 
COLTS!!! I hate the cocky azz jets.....I really really dont like sanchez....rush Limbaugh was right about the NFL sensationalizing "other" race qb's....Sanchez is way over rated and is only popular cuz of his race....and no im not racist.....Im just sick of politically correct BS. Look at his stats. :angrysoapbox: sorry


----------



## gink595 (Jan 8, 2011)

slipknot said:


> COLTS!!! I hate the cocky azz jets.....I really really dont like sanchez....rush Limbaugh was right about the NFL sensationalizing "other" race qb's....Sanchez is way over rated and is only popular cuz of his race....and no im not racist.....Im just sick of politically correct BS. Look at his stats. :angrysoapbox: sorry


 
He wasn't the QB for Buffalo a few years ago was he?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2011)

edisto said:


> Now there's a sales pitch!
> 
> Sorry...couldn't resist.


I would have been surprised if someone hadn't jumped on that. I know I would have



gink595 said:


> You have no answer for how you fixed it becasue you didn't, you tweaked the timing on it to help it and peddled it.


Not true. You know not what you speak of.



slipknot said:


> Im starting to see that.....but you are letting it get to you.....dude...when i get upset like you seem to be.....I like to go play with one of my saws....I know its cold out and snow is everywhere....but I think you should pick a toy out of your toy box and make some cuts...blow off some steam if you know what i mean. I hate stihl cuz everyone and their bro likes them...but dont you have a sweet runnin ms260? I hate how everyone is fighting...this site is supposed to be about sharing info not hetred...i realize your defending yourself and I do feel bad for ya....but I dnt think this thread is going anywhere. It got hijacked....I contributed to it..sorry....but hey did you see that giraffe fight? I thought those were peaceful animals....mean lil buggers arent they!!!


Great idea. I went out and tuned a saw I just repaired for my uncle, worked on cleaning up the garage, and am getting ready to paint my Poulan 5200.



WoodChucker81 said:


> Brad, I guess I can understand your frustration with the fact the certain people won't accept you at Race Saws. If it were me though I just plain wouldn't give a rats ass about who does and does not like me.
> 
> I'm not being an ass, but it's obvious that Eric doesn't care for you. There's enough people in this world that don't care for each and everyone of us and vise versa. Almost everyone here knows that Eric doesn't particularily care for you. But why the need to shout it to the world?? Why tell everyone that there's someone who doesn't treat you the way you feel you should be treated??
> 
> ...


 


gink595 said:


> I don't think so...not today. Brad starts these threads and then gets rail roaded and then he feels everyone is picking on him. He did it with Joat also, he asked for this and then is upset when it back fires and pulls the poor me card.


Believe it or not Jason, that does bother me, and is obviously hard to let go. I want for everyone to like me, and I want to like everyone else. I'd bury the hatchet in a heart beat if EC would allow it. You and PB make some great sense though. I simply need to realize that it's never going to change, and just accept it. It's just so hard for the vigiliante in me to keep quiet when I think someone has knowingly and willingly wronged me, with the purpose of causing harm. Once again, I'm going to try to make that happen. I'm back off to the garage to spray some lime green paint


----------



## edisto (Jan 8, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> It's entirely possible that the flywheel had slipped and lost ignition timing, since that saw has no key on the flywheel. I warned Jason of this when I sold it to him.



And just so the viewers at home don't get the wrong idea, the key does NOT hold the flywheel in place. Proper torque on the flywheel nut does. The key is for alignment only.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2011)

edisto said:


> And just so the viewers at home don't get the wrong idea, the key does NOT hold the flywheel in place. Proper torque on the flywheel nut does. The key is for alignment only.


 
And just so the viewers at home will no, it's possible for them to slip. Otherwise, there'd be no such thing as sheared keys. I'm not saying that happened, I'm just pointing out that many things could have played a part. Now back to my saw painting


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2011)

gink595 said:


> You have no answer for how you fixed it becasue you didn't, you tweaked the timing on it to help it and peddled it.


Just for the record, the saw had within 1° of blowdown that it did factory when I sold it, and still had 170-175 PSI compression IIRC. That is not what it had at the GTG. As I've said, I went back in to correct that, and it made a difference.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 8, 2011)

The flywheel didn't slip.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> The flywheel didn't slip.


 
That's the thing, there's no way to prove that. If it were to, it would loose significant RPMs, and the result would be similiar to what you experienced. Again, I'm not saying that's what happened, I'm just saying it's one possibility. But, it's all a moot point anyway.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jan 8, 2011)

gink595 said:


> He wasn't the QB for Buffalo a few years ago was he?


 
we got sanchez as a rookie, he is not the key to us winning its our defense! I don't like how cocky our coach is but in my life time (DOB 4-26-81) this is the first time we have had back to back winning/playoff seasons. GO JETS.


----------



## gink595 (Jan 8, 2011)

MechanicMatt said:


> we got sanchez as a rookie, he is not the key to us winning its our defense! I don't like how cocky our coach is but in my life time (DOB 4-26-81) this is the first time we have had back to back winning/playoff seasons. GO JETS.


 
I think he hiliarous, I like him actually. If they do beat my Colts I hope they go farther!


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jan 8, 2011)

I predicted page 14... Sorry I wasnt home at the time, or this thread would have been over (right before my vacation)... Sorry if I let you guys down PB and Hillbilly heheheh.


----------



## woodgrenade (Jan 8, 2011)

MechanicMatt said:


> we got sanchez as a rookie, he is not the key to us winning its our defense! I don't like how cocky our coach is but in my life time (DOB 4-26-81) this is the first time we have had back to back winning/playoff seasons. GO JETS.


 
Hey Matt, where are you in the Hudson Valley?


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 8, 2011)

Who in the hell is Eric Copsey? Obviously another saw builder?
I have never been on race saws or what ever it is, tried once but said it was down or you needed an administrator permission to join or something, can't remember to be honest.
Been out all day, first to fix an electric window on a car and then in the wood pile all day. See it's been exciting on the thread. Same chit, different thread, different day.

I did join another site last week and my lord I could not believe all the old standbys that are posting on that forum, I really wonder why?

This crap could all be fixed if the mods started a seperate forum for modded work saws, any topic that even remotely has nothing to do with a stock saw and just like the political forum, require a password to get in with a waiver and everyone just understand on the front side it's a no moderated forum, your big enough to mod saws, be a AS modder sponsor whether hobby or business that's were you post your modding chit and ler her roll.

If you mod a 100 saws a year at the going price of 250.00 that's 25,000.00 a year boys and girls, 150 is 37.500.00, just saying that is one hell of a hobby and it could be tax free, no builder owes it to anyone to answer that question, it's between him and the IRS.

Now how many hard working AS members clear that kind of money a year, alright I admit I do, been blessed as I considered my self really retired, just a part time fire wood hack that makes very damn little doing that. Just think about the definition of a hobby. Hell I fish and hunt as a hobby, don't make me a penny.
Got a wood shop, sell a few trinkets I make, prolly don't break even on the electric bill, consumables, ( saw blades, router bits etc, and material, but it's a hobby.
Restored a couple old vehicles as a hobby cost me a arm and leg.

I'm just tired of the crap that goes on, honestly how can anyone of the builders claim it's a hobby and knock down that kind of coin.

I have nothing against modding, enjoy most of the informative threads but it needs it's own forum before it ruins the site.

If you going to do it,call it what it is, a freakin business, don't hide behind hobby,
learn that not every one is going to love you as it is competitive, no one's going to get to gather and sing "Joy to World".

If your going to post "full disclosure" then by golly be ready, you better not leave anything out, or your subject to question, whether it be a honest mistake and genuiely over looking something, by posting you just exposed yourself to cross examination.

I could care less who's wrong and right in this post, hell never heard of one of the guys, but is wrong to create this type of post to start with.

I'd love to be a mod right now, banned camp for awhile comes to my mind.


Hope theres a new forum for this modding stuff, let the self promoting begin,
I honestly have to say I think that one guy would make 90% of the post based on what I've seen lately, sad thing is I don't think that ever sinks in.

I'm out on this topic. Done, finished. Gonna watch a little football, listen to George, or Enrique, maybe a little Fleetwood or Foreigner. You all have a good un, you hear.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 8, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> Who in the hell is Eric Copsey?


 

Meh. Some crack ass wannabe builder but in reality he'll never be as good as Jimmy from Nebraska.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2011)

volks-man said:


> tommy 'lock' hall?
> 
> he ain't really all that jolly.



Easy there feller, I've been down with a bad cold for almost two weeks man, how about alittle slack,LOL I haven't been on AS much. I just found this thread today. 

I've read 15 pages and all I say is wow and I'm abit confused as to what this thread about. Nearest I can make out Brad and Eric, of whom I don't even know have some sort of grudge going on. Seems to be some real bad blood and hard feelings between the two and thats never a good thing. Playing around with saws, bragging, boasting and gloating in fun is one thing and thats ok if in a lite hearted fashion, or as I say in good fun. Carrying a grudge and really having hard feelings and a true dislike between two people over of all things, a dayumm chainsaw is silly, its no good and notihng good will come out of it as long as it continues. Somethings are best left alone. I've never been much on the porting biz. In fact in the saw biz, those like me that sell saws for a living consider the porting biz the dark side, a place most don't need to be. Looking at this thread its obvious why we in the sell biz look at the porting biz this way. 

Competition is a great thing but when it goes beyond competiton to grudges, hard feelings and true dislikes its gone too far. What brings this type of non-sense about is pride and nothing more. I haven't seen this Eric feller post much of anything so I can't really comment on him. Brad's post's show clearly a ego that somehow he feels has been stepped on and a case of pride thats determined to come out on top. Best thing that could happen is get back to the fun and stop this grudge non-sense. I say get the saws and cut some wood, chainsaws were never made to bring out this type of bickering. I mean lets face it in this thread there is some real belly deep cuts going back and forth. I've been known to spit out a few choice words from time to time but in this thread, wow, the insults cut pretty deep. Tant no good and nothing good will come of it. Best to drop it and merely let it go. The arguement of who is the better builder is mute for the most part. Why, I never raced anyone sawing wood in the woods, the trees have never said wow who built that saw....


----------



## volks-man (Jan 8, 2011)

THALL10326 said:


> Easy there feller, I've been down with a bad cold for almost two weeks man, how about alittle slack,LOL I haven't been on AS much. I just found this thread today.
> 
> I've read 15 pages and all I say is wow and I'm abit confused as to what this thread about. Nearest I can make out Brad and Eric, of whom I don't even know have some sort of grudge going on. Seems to be some real bad blood and hard feelings between the two and thats never a good thing. Playing around with saws, bragging, boasting and gloating in fun is one thing and thats ok if in a lite hearted fashion, or as I say in good fun. Carrying a grudge and really having hard feelings and a true dislike between two people over of all things, a dayumm chainsaw is silly, its no good and notihng good will come out of it as long as it continues. Somethings are best left alone. I've never been much on the porting biz. In fact in the saw biz, those like me that sell saws for a living consider the porting biz the dark side, a place most don't need to be. Looking at this thread its obvious why we in the sell biz look at the porting biz this way.
> 
> Competition is a great thing but when it goes beyond competiton to grudges, hard feelings and true dislikes its gone too far. What brings this type of non-sense about is pride and nothing more. I haven't seen this Eric feller post much of anything so I can't really comment on him. Brad's post's show clearly a ego that somehow he feels has been stepped on and a case of pride thats determined to come out on top. Best thing that could happen is get back to the fun and stop this grudge non-sense. I say get the saws and cut some wood, chainsaws were never made to bring out this type of bickering. I mean lets face it in this thread there is some real belly deep cuts going back and forth. I've been known to spit out a few choice words from time to time but in this thread, wow, the insults cut pretty deep. Tant no good and nothing good will come of it. Best to drop it and merely let it go. The arguement of who is the better builder is mute for the most part. Why, I never raced anyone sawing wood in the woods, the trees have never said wow who built that saw....


 
sorry this thread was the best we could do to welcome you back.
good luck beating that cold... last one i had lasted over a month.


----------



## Scooterbum (Jan 8, 2011)

Don't we already have a site for this stuff?
http://www.arboristsite.com/hot-saws/
Maybe all these threads get treated like the "off topic" and moved to this section.

It's pretty bad when Thall shows up and is the voice of common sense and reason:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jan 8, 2011)

woodgrenade said:


> Hey Matt, where are you in the Hudson Valley?


 
Bloomingburg, its near middletown. I do my striper fishing out of newburgh in the spring. Gotta go jets got the ball.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2011)

volks-man said:


> sorry this thread was the best we could do to welcome you back.
> good luck beating that cold... last one i had lasted over a month.



Well its a doosey of a thread for sure, wow. Blood is being drawn in this baby. I'm not up on what all went on but man it has brought out some mean spirits for sure. Might be a good time for AS to consider putting porting and modifieing saw threads over in what use to be called Hell's Kitchen. I know there are many on here that have little to no interest in porting threads at all. However like all boys, me included, no one can resist a good slug fest which draws all the attention to these types of threads. This one from what I read cuts deep, ouch. I doubt the guys in Nascar fight like what I've read in this thread..

Yeah this cold has been a real low life , one sorry SOB to get rid of. I always considered myself somwhat tuff but this cold has whipped my azz so bad it right down embarrassing. I'm about over it though, it sure took long enuff, wow...


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 8, 2011)

Scooterbum said:


> Don't we already have a site for this stuff?
> http://www.arboristsite.com/hot-saws/
> Maybe all these threads get treated like the "off topic" and moved to this section.
> 
> It's pretty bad when Thall shows up and is the voice of common sense and reason:hmm3grin2orange:



Well I've been down with the cold ya know. Maybe tomorrow if I'm feeling better I'll fire this thread up good,haha. Naaaaaaaaaaa no way. Its a doosey for sure. It doesn't affect me at all nor many others but some of things said will be hard to forget by the two opposing parties involved. I, like ole Johnny Cash would say, see a darkness in this one. One thing is for certain the grudge will continue for sometime, not good....


----------



## edisto (Jan 8, 2011)

Thought I made a post, but it seems to have been gotten lost. Had problems logging in though...

Had a nice conspiracy theory too. Maybe I'll break it up, and see what sticks. First the non-conspiracy part.



blsnelling said:


> And just so the viewers at home will no, it's possible for them to slip. Otherwise, there'd be no such thing as sheared keys. I'm not saying that happened, I'm just pointing out that many things could have played a part. Now back to my saw painting


 
Seen that plenty of times...on 30+ year old equipment. If it happens on a recent build, someone needs their torque wrench calibrated.



blsnelling said:


> That's the thing, there's no way to prove that. If it were to, it would loose significant RPMs, and the result would be similiar to what you experienced. Again, I'm not saying that's what happened, I'm just saying it's one possibility. But, it's all a moot point anyway.



Convenient. I think I now know why they refer to "witness marks" as "witness marks".


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 8, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> If you mod a 100 saws a year at the going price of 250.00 that's 25,000.00 a year boys and girls, 150 is 37.500.00


 Are you kidding me? I don't profit $250/saw, and I don't begin to do *anywhere near* that many saws, lol. 100 saws/year would be 2/week. There are sometimes I probably go a month or more without doing even one. I don't know where you get the idea I was doing so many port jobs. I wouldn't take that many if they were there.


----------



## edisto (Jan 8, 2011)

THALL10326 said:


> I've read 15 pages and all I say is wow and I'm abit confused as to what this thread about. Nearest I can make out Brad and Eric, of whom I don't even know have some sort of grudge going on.



The confusion might be intentional.

From what I can tell, someone got a ported saw, and was pretty happy until they ran it against a stock saw. The "war" is peripheral...EC just happened to feel sorry for the buyer and give him a cylinder that did improve the saw's performance.

Does anyone find it odd that very few people know the other builder?

Does the "start an attack before the information about a screwup comes out, and lose the details in the ensuing petty bickering" sound vaguely familiar to anyone?

Seems to be an effective strategy for avoiding bad publicity.


----------



## edisto (Jan 8, 2011)

Almost forgot! Glad you're on the mend Tommy. You see what happens when your calming influence is absent?


----------



## roncoinc (Jan 8, 2011)

gink595 said:


> I think it is a good thing that Manning tapes his feet up, Rex might grow a chubby


 
ARGH !! URP ! COUGH ! DAMN man !!
thats ok,windex will clean my screen off !!


----------



## roncoinc (Jan 8, 2011)

gink595 said:


> I think he hiliarous, I like him actually. If they do beat my Colts I hope they go farther!


 
If they beat the colts thats the last game they win this year 
the next team they would play last time they played beat them 45-3 ..
GO J-E-T-S !!!! 
no way i wanna see the second best QB in the NFL come to foxboro !


----------



## gink595 (Jan 8, 2011)

roncoinc said:


> no way i wanna see the second best QB in the NFL come to foxboro !


 
Whatever do you mean? The second best is already there


----------



## weimedog (Jan 8, 2011)

Ah...back for maybe a post or two..couldn't care less at this point. A few things come to mind...

1) I only hear one so called builder "b-tchen" How about the rest of you?
2) The entire premise of this post is EXACTLY what I was pointing out before the mod hammers came down...this is all hype & BS when it's based on vids and youtube postings vs. hard data. You can go back to that other blow out post to see how much some want to be quantified in that way... worth a look before you spend the bucks and risk your saw investment as well! Case and point right in the title of this post started interestingly enough by...BS!

leme C...back to the premise "Which of these Solo 681's LOOKS (And I stress looks as this is the marketing focus for BS) fastest and strongest?" All BS...and a trend. The ONLY one who knows which build is faster and more powerful is the guy who owns it. Not you. Not any one else looking at these video's. I can tell you he is happier now than he was..so the rest can go figure out why...and he didn't bring this up..YOU did.  He's trying to make this go away and he was the one who should be upset...you could learn something from your former customer.

It's frankly disappointing the moderators haven't called your crap on provocative postings like this before the members here do, and certainly before they turn into these non productive Brad exposure exercises..because this impacts their credibility as well..they defending you is the same as endorsing you and your style. Not for me folks...Not my style of business.
3) I for one hope you just stay right here vs. spread this infection to other boards...until you can act like a secure adult...and then your creativity will again be enjoyable to see. 
4) And you folks willing to front his risk free (4 him) play time & tax free profit margins with your bucks and your now no warranty saws? Based on hearsay and good looking video's? I would point out you have now at least two solid builders on this site. AND they mostly stay in the Hot Saw area...instead of trolling for newbie's like Jason was once. One who freely posts amazing technical & theoretical information and knowledge..he's the real deal..(In Canadian of course) The other doesn't post much at all..but his saws have done the talking for him! Don't hear either one whining. Wonder why? 

Good bye folks.


----------



## roncoinc (Jan 8, 2011)

gink595 said:


> Whatever do you mean? The second best is already there


 
Only if he beats the jests


----------



## edisto (Jan 8, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Your graphs and times mean nothing. Different wood, different day...... You need to go back and analyze the vid I posted of the 681 against the 7900. Those are of the same saws in the same wood.


 
OK...I took a look. Not much there for comparison. In the first set of videos, there are 2 measurable cuts for each saw (too much chance for variation with dogging in on the cut).

In the second set, there is only 1 cut for the 7900, and only 1 useable cut for the 681 (the bar breaks free on the first cut, resulting in a faster cutting time).

No replication means no statistical analysis, so it comes down to the raw numbers.

Brad says the 7900 is the same in both, so that is the one constant...the wood is clearly different.

If we look at the change in time for the 7900 from one video to the next, we can assume that that is the effect of the different wood. If the same 681 was used for both, the lines should be parallel if the wood has the same effect on both saws. If the 681 in the second video(s) was faster/stronger, the lines should diverge from the first to the second video. In this case, the lines converge as you move from the first video to the second video(s), suggesting the 681 in the second video(s) was slower/weaker than the 681 in the first video (cut time increased by more than would be expected from just the effect of changing wood).







No strong conclusion can be made, however, without assuming that the change in wood affects all 3 saws identically.


----------



## PB (Jan 8, 2011)

edisto said:


> OK...I took a look. Not much there for comparison. In the first set of videos, there are 2 measurable cuts for each saw (too much chance for variation with dogging in on the cut).
> 
> In the second set, there is only 1 cut for the 7900, and only 1 useable cut for the 681 (the bar breaks free on the first cut, resulting in a faster cutting time).
> 
> ...


 
Come on! A line graph?!! You are trying to draw a correlation (or at least infer) that cannot be made.  Too many variable to draw a conclusion.


----------



## FATGUY (Jan 8, 2011)

I love the Colts, 2nd favorite NFL team. F the Jets....


----------



## FATGUY (Jan 8, 2011)

Holy Crap! 50 yd field goal..... did I mention I love the Colts?!?!


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 8, 2011)

saws are like alot of things, build your own youll know its right, who needs a over priced saw builder that can do nothing you cant do your self


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 8, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> Holy Crap! 50 yd field goal..... did I mention I love the Colts?!?!


 
Sniff-L Sniff-L.......




Nice win JETS!!!


----------



## Honkie (Jan 8, 2011)

04ultra said:


> sniff-l sniff-l.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gooooooooo falcons!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roncoinc (Jan 8, 2011)

UH ?? GINK ???? 
did MR one and done do it again ?? 

"FATGUY 
Holy Crap! 50 yd field goal..... did I mention I love the Colts?!?! "
why ??
well Vinetarie has a record of that,,where did he come from before the dolts bought him off to only beat ONE team ??

what a great day,,seachickens with a losing record beat defending champs Aints,,
sexy Rexy toe job shows pay a ton to manning is a wannabe and the jests get to go get humiliated next week by the best team in the NFL 
nothing to do with chainsaws but i got parts here on my desk,that count ??


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 8, 2011)

roncoinc said:


> UH ?? GINK ????
> did MR one and done do it again ??
> 
> "FATGUY
> ...


 
$up Ron. 

Hows yer evenin' going??


----------



## edisto (Jan 8, 2011)

PB said:


> Come on! A line graph?!! You are trying to draw a correlation (or at least infer) that cannot be made.  Too many variable to draw a conclusion.


 
Fear not gene jockey! The x-axis is a nominal variable, not a continuous one. It's not a correlation, just the classical way of demonstrating a potential interaction between 2 variables. The difference between the left and the right is the "different log/place/time" effect (this is why I noted you would have to assume the change in conditions would affect all 3 saws in exactly the same way), and the difference in height of the 2 lines is the "saw effect".

Can't say what's happening for sure, and there's no replication, so the estimates themselves are questionable. That said, the null expectation of parallel lines does not seem to hold, and any assertion that the second 681 was an improvement over the first can safely be rejected.

But yeah...it's basically comparing apples to lingerie. Brad asked, I delivered.

Still looks better than some of those bands I have been told can "clearly be seen" on a number of gels!


----------



## roncoinc (Jan 8, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> $up Ron.
> 
> Hows yer evenin' going??


 
Hi man !! after the way the day went doin fine man 
even worked on a couple saws today with some good luck..
spent evening eating and drinking beer and watchin football with friends..
and the games went the way i wanted so i'm happy 
how about you ??
tnx for askin


----------



## PB (Jan 8, 2011)

edisto said:


> Still looks better than some of those bands I have been told can "clearly be seen" on a number of gels!


 
Oh they are there, trust me.  Gels are old school now. We use a capillary electrophoresis machine and gives a digital "gel" image. Also gives band intensity levels. 

How was dancing with butterflies this year? That's what you ecologists do, right?


----------



## adam32 (Jan 8, 2011)

Both 681's and the 7900 look pretty slow and weak to me...


----------



## edisto (Jan 9, 2011)

PB said:


> Oh they are there, trust me.  Gels are old school now. We use a capillary electrophoresis machine and gives a digital "gel" image. Also gives band intensity levels.
> 
> How was dancing with butterflies this year? That's what you ecologists do, right?


 
Digital eh...now you can put bands anywhere you want them! And please don't try to tell me band intensity means anything...

Gave a student working with another faculty a hard time when she presented some invisible bands, so she redid the gel, and send me a pic. I used photoshop to cut and paste her bands to spell out "WTF?"

Although "Dances with Butterflies" is my Cherokee name (my Cree name is "Runs with Scissors"), to be honest, most of my sampling is done with a fly rod. You can keep your capillary electrophoresis machine, my next proposal budget is going to include a shopping trip at Orvis!


----------



## HELSEL (Jan 9, 2011)

mowoodchopper said:


> saws are like alot of things, build your own youll know its right, who needs a over priced saw builder that can do nothing you cant do your self


 

LOL what can you do? Do you have some fast ones? I don't post much anymore but we do have to make it to a GTG in Ohio this year!! might have to make it to more than 1. i got some saws that run ok. just wish I could run them like them there real good guys. But I think I heard about a GTG at some ball feild in Ohio where only the winner walks away. That sounds like fun.


----------



## PB (Jan 9, 2011)

edisto said:


> Digital eh...now you can put bands anywhere you want them! And please don't try to tell me band intensity means anything...
> 
> Gave a student working with another faculty a hard time when she presented some invisible bands, so she redid the gel, and send me a pic. I used photoshop to cut and paste her bands to spell out "WTF?"


 
Oh, band intensity can tell you lots of things. You can actually set a parameter to not score anything below the standard intensity level. It also opens the door to numerous statistical analysis, much to my dismay. By doing this you can set limits to "not there". 

Orvis you say? Well I have a multichannel pipette coming next week, jealous?


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jan 9, 2011)

When it's a work saw, show it as a work saw. When you start showing timed cuts and cut in a "race" manner, it's only fair that some will make comparisons to saws used for competition.

Rocking in the wood can give a reasonable indication of it's worth in it's intended purpose. Going light handed can be be picked up and showing the revs pulled down during rocking without stalling also a good indication of a saws potential.


----------



## edisto (Jan 9, 2011)

PB said:


> Oh, band intensity can tell you lots of things. You can actually set a parameter to not score anything below the standard intensity level. It also opens the door to numerous statistical analysis, much to my dismay. By doing this you can set limits to "not there".
> 
> Orvis you say? Well I have a multichannel pipette coming next week, jealous?


 
The cutoff is a good idea. I just remember being told you have to be careful as hell comparing band intensity...you'd know better than I what needs to be controlled to make intensities comparable. Don't be afraid of getting quantitative!

Multichannel huh...so you can make mistakes 12 times faster now? I do a pretty good job of tangling line with just one rod...no sense adding to my frustration. 

Maybe a dropper fly...


----------



## PB (Jan 9, 2011)

edisto said:


> The cutoff is a good idea. I just remember being told you have to be careful as hell comparing band intensity...you'd know better than I what needs to be controlled to make intensities comparable. Don't be afraid of getting quantitative!
> 
> Multichannel huh...so you can make mistakes 12 times faster now? I do a pretty good job of tangling line with just one rod...no sense adding to my frustration.
> 
> Maybe a dropper fly...


 
Bands are present or absent for DNA, for RNA it gets a little more complicated. I get quantitative all the time, qPCR or microarrays if I feel like wasting months of my time. 

Hey, I hear they are cutting down redwoods in CA; you going to sit in one over spring break? That's what ecologists do, right?


----------



## atvguns (Jan 9, 2011)

Can't believe I read the whole thing. I will be back later for chapter two


----------



## ECsaws (Jan 9, 2011)

I dont wish to get involved in this pizzing match, Dont really care who's saw beat who's saw or how one saw looks compared to another on Video. Put the same B/C in the same peace of wood at the same time enough said !
All I know is a man brought a saw to a GTG. I did no tuning to ether saw they where run as is, the saw was ran aginst a STOCK saw (witch BTW is still stock and available) by 3 different operators. the stock saw was noticeably quicker and more forgiving thats IT, after this finding the man who owned the saw was in shock to say the least, all I did was offer a port job if he would buy a new cly/piston, as said guilty as charged !, he seems to like the saw now that all that matters to me. To "me" the saw is rather impressive and i wouldn't be afraid to put it up against any 5ci work saw rev limiter and all.
Like I said in my 1st (and only post untill now) this was a pretty low way to make a point , I'm fairly confident had I done this I would have been ran out of here on a rail and perhaps banned. I'm new here but I was under the impression flogging of another sponsor was a NO NO ? Against the rules ?
Sure I will admit I have NO luv lose for Brad for obvious reasons that do not have anything to do with this fine site.
It some how appears Mr.Snelling seems some what threatened by me being here,
I didnt come to try and take work from Brad or anyone else ! I could get all the saw work I wanted by just saying YES, I became a sponsor so if some one mentioned a saw that i did they wouldn't be publicly flogged thats it, BTW I was up front with Jenifer when I did this.
Just for the record I would neaver stoop to the levels on a public forum that have been shown in this thread. I have also been made aware that even PM's I shared with Brad from a totally different forum have surfaced, humm I always thought that what PM where for to take differences private and not pollute a forum like this.
I was always taught once I was old enough to be called a Man to act like one not a teenager that didn't get his own way.

For you guys that dont know me I do a little saw work during the winter mouths, I enjoy building full out alky race motors the most, By far "not" the fastest going but we get lucky every now and then. I learn something new ever time I push the envelope to far.
I also play with a few works saws I try to concentrate on make a high torque saw something forgiving, that works in the real world. Sure i can build high reving saws but I see no real reason to push the RPM's for a work saw, I say save the revs for a racers after all thats what race saws are..
Good chance this will be my last post on this matter like I said early I'm not into all the BS... lace them'em up and the the chip's fall where they fall, that always tells the tale good or bad.
Have a good day gentlemen I have deer hunting to do.


----------



## woodgrenade (Jan 9, 2011)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NkwJ-g0iJ6w?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NkwJ-g0iJ6w?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jan 9, 2011)

FATGUY said:


> Holy Crap! 50 yd field goal..... did I mention I love the Colts?!?!


 
just woke up, hey did you watch the whole game? Thats right JETS JETS JETS! Well wife has the kids ready, i got to go to church now. Who are you guys rooting for in the afternoon games?? I hope the CHIEFS win that way Ray "murder" Lewis can go home early.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Jan 9, 2011)

Ecopsey said:


> I dont wish to get involved in this pizzing match, Dont really care who's saw beat who's saw or how one saw looks compared to another on Video. Put the same B/C in the same peace of wood at the same time enough said !
> All I know is a man brought a saw to a GTG. I did no tuning to ether saw they where run as is, the saw was ran aginst a STOCK saw (witch BTW is still stock and available) by 3 different operators. the stock saw was noticeably quicker and more forgiving thats IT, after this finding the man who owned the saw was in shock to say the least, all I did was offer a port job if he would buy a new cly/piston, as said guilty as charged !, he seems to like the saw now that all that matters to me. To "me" the saw is rather impressive and i wouldn't be afraid to put it up against any 5ci work saw rev limiter and all.
> Like I said in my 1st (and only post untill now) this was a pretty low way to make a point , I'm fairly confident had I done this I would have been ran out of here on a rail and perhaps banned. I'm new here but I was under the impression flogging of another sponsor was a NO NO ? Against the rules ?
> Sure I will admit I have NO luv lose for Brad for obvious reasons that do not have anything to do with this fine site.
> ...


hey brad.......hey brad,where are you????? seems there is two sides to every story,what are you doing,gluing the fins back on the 066????????:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jan 9, 2011)

What a train wreck. Start off discussing modified saws and end up at football, rt-PCR, gel electrophoresis, and G. Loomis fishing gear. 

Why in the blue hells does this place look like lawnsite???


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 9, 2011)

CentaurG2 said:


> What a train wreck. Start off discussing modified saws and end up at football, rt-PCR, gel electrophoresis, and G. Loomis fishing gear.
> 
> Why in the blue hells does this place look like lawnsite???


 

You left out Dr. Dre.


----------



## gink595 (Jan 9, 2011)

CentaurG2 said:


> What a train wreck. Start off discussing modified saws and end up at football, rt-PCR, gel electrophoresis, and G. Loomis fishing gear.
> 
> Why in the blue hells does this place look like lawnsite???


 
Hey don't blame me, I tried to keep it about fighting, but I finally caved in and decided to talk about the Colts a little bit and Rex Ryan's possible foot fetish with Peytin Manning:hmm3grin2orange:

BTW Congrats Jet fans, they played a great defensive game last night.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 9, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> You left out Dr. Dre.


 
Are you saying he Forgot About Dre...?

.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jan 9, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> You left out Dr. Dre.


 
I am trying to forget that and its too early for strong drinks.


----------



## edisto (Jan 9, 2011)

PB said:


> Bands are present or absent for DNA, for RNA it gets a little more complicated. I get quantitative all the time, qPCR or microarrays if I feel like wasting months of my time.
> 
> Hey, I hear they are cutting down redwoods in CA; you going to sit in one over spring break? That's what ecologists do, right?


 
Makes perfect sense. Plenty of questions where amount of RNA is critical...can't think of one that isn't technique-oriented where you'd want amount of DNA. Myabe counting plasmids in your favorite prokaryote?

You could fit what I know about molecular techniques into a hat, and still have room for a rather large head. I took a class on it in grad school so I would at least know what tools I'd need to address certain questions, but that info is getting out of date (hint: did Sanger sequencing by running a gel!)

I'll be there to chain myself to the prettiest girl chained to a tree. I'm bringing my saws though, so I'll have something to do once she gnaws her leg off.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 9, 2011)

HELSEL said:


> LOL what can you do? Do you have some fast ones? I don't post much anymore but we do have to make it to a GTG in Ohio this year!! might have to make it to more than 1. i got some saws that run ok. just wish I could run them like them there real good guys. But I think I heard about a GTG at some ball feild in Ohio where only the winner walks away. That sounds like fun.


 
All of my saws are fast, as for what can I do? that's me to know and you to find out! The only saw competition I'm interested in is where we all pull into the timber
and see who can fill their pick up the fastest. The little stop watch races with a log strapped to a saw horse are for kids , I wanna see how fast you and your saw work and how long they last . You cant tell anything by a 10 sec race , that's like a high school boy and his first time, its over before he starts! An all day race is where you separate then men from the boys!


----------



## gink595 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey Mo, you might be barking at the wrong tree with Helsel, they are the real deal! Real loggers by day and build some of the fastest race saws by night. They do both and do both well


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 9, 2011)

gink595 said:


> Hey Mo, you might be barking at the wrong tree with Helsel, they are the real deal! Real loggers by day and build some of the fastest race saws by night. They do both and do both well


 
Thats great as far as the real loggers part! Then they should know what I mean. As for their race saws I still could give a #### less! LOL
Also I wasnt the one who started barking, I just barked back! LOL


----------



## edisto (Jan 9, 2011)

Ecopsey said:


> I dont wish to get involved in this pizzing match...


 
Welcome aboard, and thanks for the thoughtful and informative post.

I'm pretty sure the thread actually didn't have anything to do with you. Brad started a similar pre-emptive thread when he knew word was going to get out on a saw he rebuilt with a broken fin on it. As you can see, it creates confusion about the issue.

You just got drawn in to add to the confusion. This is butt-covering, pure and simple.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 9, 2011)

edisto said:


> Welcome aboard, and thanks for the thoughtful and informative post.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the thread actually didn't have anything to do with you. Brad started a similar pre-emptive thread when he knew word was going to get out on a saw he rebuilt with a broken fin on it. As you can see, it creates confusion about the issue.
> 
> You just got drawn in to add to the confusion. This is butt-covering, pure and simple.



Edisto, I know we have disagreed a few times in the past! lol Glad to see we agree on something , snailerriized saws LOL


----------



## MCW (Jan 9, 2011)

gink595 said:


> It wasn't that long ago Brad was posting on RS asking what blow down was but now he can port saws better and faster than anyone....



Hey don't think I'm here taking sides. I'm not as I really have no idea what the hell this thread is all about. I read to page 17 or something and gave up.

This reply has nothing to do with Brad but don't underestimate what people can achieve with little experience. Some of the best tradesmen I have seen are younger guys. People sometimes think that experience produces a better product/result and that is not always the case.

The below comment is not directed at you Gink, just a general comment for readers who probably don't care anyway...

Who cares what times a work saw pulls in a cant? It doesn't mean anything over the space of a day felling trees. I'm happy with my modded saws, they increased my productivity, and have more than paid for themselves.

With crap going on like this it is no wonder there are a lot of AS faces popping up on other chainsaw forums, including mine.


----------



## edisto (Jan 9, 2011)

mowoodchopper said:


> Edisto, I know we have disagreed a few times in the past! lol Glad to see we agree on something , snailerriized saws LOL


 
I'm just tired of his shady tactics. He can sell what he wants...he's a sponsor after all, but if he has to use BS to do it, then I think the record should be set straight.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 9, 2011)

edisto said:


> then I think the record should be set straight.


 And that's exactly what this thread was started for.


----------



## gink595 (Jan 9, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> And that's exactly what this thread was started for.


 
Well Brad I have to hand it to you, it took alot to start a thread like this to show what your really made of.

Thanks for showing people that might have wondered about you, the truth!

You're your own worst enemy!


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 9, 2011)

edisto said:


> I'm just tired of his shady tactics. He can sell what he wants...he's a sponsor after all, but if he has to use BS to do it, then I think the record should be set straight.


 
Agreed, some people could sell ice to Eskimo's!


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Jan 9, 2011)

Snelling sux,and so does his work!


----------



## MCW (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey come on guys. By all means question Brad for other reasons but don't make out he is producing crap saws. He isn't. Do some other builders produce better saws? Probably, but Brad's saws aren't crap, well the ones I have aren't anyway.
A few of the comments here are starting to hint that people who have bought his saws are either gullible or stupid. I'm one of them and am certainly not gullible or stupid...


----------



## Cliff R (Jan 9, 2011)

"Hey don't think I'm here taking sides. I'm not as I really have no idea what the hell this thread is all about. I read to page 17 or something and gave up."

I didn't make it that far, and still don't have a clue as to what this thread is supposed to be about?? I saw some pretty fast/powerful saws cutting up some logs, without any before or after the mod's vid's, type of chain used, results of the testing in seconds etc....then all hell broke loose. Interested, I followed along for a few pages, then quit on page 9 or so when I saw the "kickin it in Tennessee video". It was more interesting, informative, and certainly more entertaining than anything else I saw in the thread.

I may become a follower of backwoods/country "Rap" because of all of this!.....Cliff


----------



## PB (Jan 9, 2011)

CentaurG2 said:


> What a train wreck. Start off discussing modified saws and end up at football, rt-PCR, gel electrophoresis, and G. Loomis fishing gear.
> 
> Why in the blue hells does this place look like lawnsite???


 
Sorry we threw a rock through a window. The window was on a train that went off the tracks and crashed terribly but I guess we were the ones that ruined it. 

For the record, there was no discussion...only accusations.


----------



## MCW (Jan 9, 2011)

Cliff R said:


> "Hey don't think I'm here taking sides. I'm not as I really have no idea what the hell this thread is all about. I read to page 17 or something and gave up."
> 
> I didn't make it that far, and still don't have a clue as to what this thread is supposed to be about?? I saw some pretty fast/powerful saws cutting up some logs, without any before or after the mod's vid's, type of chain used, results of the testing in seconds etc....then all hell broke loose. Interested, I followed along for a few pages, then quit on page 9 or so when I saw the "kickin it in Tennessee video". It was more interesting, informative, and certainly more entertaining than anything else I saw in the thread.
> 
> I may become a follower of backwoods/country "Rap" because of all of this!.....Cliff



I liked the Giraffe fighting video. That was the coolest


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Jan 9, 2011)

MCW said:


> Hey come on guys. By all means question Brad for other reasons but don't make out he is producing crap saws. He isn't. Do some other builders produce better saws? Probably, but Brad's saws aren't crap, well the ones I have aren't anyway.
> A few of the comments here are starting to hint that people who have bought his saws are either gullible or stupid. I'm one of them and am certainly not gullible or stupid...


look while i agree with what you are saying,to a point. i am only doing to brad what he has done to me and many others on this forum. he needs a serious ego check,the best members here have tried to explain that to him,and he keeps his same crap up. he thinks he can do no wrong,ever! his arrogence continues to floor everyone here.


----------



## gink595 (Jan 9, 2011)

MCW said:


> Hey come on guys. By all means question Brad for other reasons but don't make out he is producing crap saws. He isn't. Do some other builders produce better saws? Probably, but Brad's saws aren't crap, well the ones I have aren't anyway.
> A few of the comments here are starting to hint that people who have bought his saws are either gullible or stupid. I'm one of them and am certainly not gullible or stupid...


 
I don't think that you're gullible or stupid, I think you have a good sense of character!

Have you ever had someone else port a saw for you besides Brad? That will show if your saw porter is making some gains or making real gains. Just a thought, it never hurts to try something new!


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 9, 2011)

Edisto "I'm pretty sure the thread actually didn't have anything to do with you. Brad started a similar pre-emptive thread when he knew word was going to get out on a saw he rebuilt with a broken fin on it. As you can see, it creates confusion about the issue."

You know Edisto, I really overlooked the 066 broken fin issue, have to admit it didn't look good, but the guy swore he honestly didn't know and he eventually bought the saw back.

But the straw that broke the camels back with me was the 372 xt thread, I'm really glad the customer is happy, but you can never convince me that the jug didn't get the hell buggered out of it after looking at the piston, every other component of that saw was photo documented, "full disclosure" the only omission was the interior of that jug, sure as hell makes you wonder why.

Then there is a post like this. It's the every 30 day Snelling blowup, predominately caused by his need to call people out in thread like this. Damn I swear there are days that reading his post anyone who didn't no better would think it was BS (Brad's Site). You can't have it both ways, quoting the forum rules, when it fits your needs, running to the mods when it dosen't go your way but expect no backlash when you start a thread like this. Either a complete egomaniac or bi-polar. If it happened once or twice, everyone has a bad day, but damn it's like a broken record. He can't even stop and realize he is his own worst enemy. You earn respect in life, no one just gets it handed to you and it's sure easy to lose the respect of others.

I could care less who the parties are, it's not good for the site. I also get tired of every time " It's just a hobby" be honest call it what it is, it is a side business, no you may not make 250 a saw but how much are a few dremel bits, how much time does it really take? Again if your gonna put it out there as a sponsor scrutiny comes with the territory.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 9, 2011)

I posted the redneck rap videos. I don't even like rap, but them videos is alright....besides, this thread needed a little humor.

Me, I have no saw in this race  ,but it doesn't matter what it is, someone/something is always going to be bigger and better. Thats just the way it is. 

Just look at the top fella in anything, don't matter if its drag racing,nascar,golf, football,(you get the idea) or saw racing, even the best get beat sometimes.


----------



## gink595 (Jan 9, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> Edisto "I'm pretty sure the thread actually didn't have anything to do with you. Brad started a similar pre-emptive thread when he knew word was going to get out on a saw he rebuilt with a broken fin on it. As you can see, it creates confusion about the issue."
> 
> You know Edisto, I really overlooked the 066 broken fin issue, have to admit it didn't look good, but the guy swore he honestly didn't know and he eventually bought the saw back.
> 
> ...


 
Ya know, he has been told this time and time again. He'll read your post and then agree with you "Yeah I know I need to work on some things, I just love this hobby. When someone attacks my character I just feel I have to defend myself and I get upset and do things like this, I'm sorry everyone" it the same ole story over and over, anyone that don't believe me I'll dog the good ones up so you can read em. How many times can a guy slam his own hand on the door before he realizes it hurts!

After the 066 cylinder thread he lied his arse off saying he didn't know. Volks-man sent him the cylinder with pictures of it desribing it was broke, yet Brad lied and lied, that thread eventually got locked down and it was Brad's lowest point, yet the next day it was buisness as usual, answering posts and posting what he's working on like nothing happened. He loves this hobby becasue it pays so well.

Mark my words, Brad will keep going on about buisness as normal like this didn't happen, he will look past this as if were all wrong and are trying to pick on him, he won't even acknowledge he started this mess, it typical Brad...

25,000 is getting close.... Just saying


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Jan 9, 2011)

what happens @25000? where will he go then,i know for a fact there are "other" places on the "net" that want nothing to do w/him and his drama.


----------



## gink595 (Jan 9, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> what happens @25000? where will he go then,i know for a fact there are "other" places on the "net" that want nothing to do w/him and his drama.


 
Who cares


----------



## thomas72 (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow. 24 pages long. I know I should have not clicked on this thread. All the fairly good builders I now who build "souped up" engines always send a dyno sheet with the engine and how the engine was set up. Why should these chainsaw builders be any different? Doesn't Madison have a dyno? If so, maybe builders should include in the price a dyno run of the saws. Then again maybe some of the builders would be afraid what the piece of paper will tell.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## gink595 (Jan 9, 2011)

thomas72 said:


> Wow. 24 pages long. I know I should have not clicked on this thread. All the fairly good builders I now who build "souped up" engines always send a dyno sheet with the engine and how the engine was set up. Why should these chainsaw builders be any different? Doesn't Madison have a dyno? If so, maybe builders should include in the price a dyno run of the saws. Then again maybe some of the builders would be afraid what the piece of paper will tell.


 
Like anything else though Dyno's can be manipulated to read false. I have a friend that has a motorcycle dyno shop and he's showed me how people cheat with those dyno sheets. Dyno's don't show real world performance, if you get into street bikes you'll see what I'm talking about. Peak Hp only gets you so far.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 9, 2011)

when building a saw for some one far away that cant be there in person to pick it up. i think it would be nice to get a before any mod timed cut video and an after mods timed cut video in the same kind of wood cant that most all cookie cutters use ( poplar,pine). that way you can compare your saw to other saws in similar conditions ,and should be done with off the roll chain that way chains not the deciding factor. most folks know what kind of gains there should be in a given saw and this would let you know if your saw is up to snuff or just a ground on run of the mill firwood saw. just a thought. and if you want to know which saws faster put them side by side in the same wood ,with same bar and chain ,same operator. otherwise its not a real honest side by side comparison.


----------



## gink595 (Jan 9, 2011)

The saws that Eric has ported for me have been done like that. My 7900 he sent me a stock vid and then sent me a after vid. He is doing the same thing with my 880. I think that tells alot there. It would also be smart for the purchaser to do the same. If a guy is good with video editing software they could speed the video up a bit to give the appearance.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 9, 2011)

Ecopsey said:


> All I know is *a man* brought a saw to a GTG. I did no tuning to ether saw they where run as is, the saw was ran aginst a STOCK saw (witch BTW is still stock and available) by 3 different operators. the stock saw was noticeably quicker and more forgiving thats IT, after this finding the man who owned the saw was in shock to say the least, all I did was offer a port job if he would buy a new cly/piston, as said guilty as charged !, he seems to like the saw now that all that matters to me. To "me" the saw is rather impressive and i wouldn't be afraid to put it up against any 5ci work saw rev limiter and all.


 
For the few that don't know, that man was me. Yes, the guy who cheerleaded my head off for Brad in January of 2010. I've learned quite a bit since then. Most know that this was the first ported saw I ever got my hands on. Yes I did run it at a GTG in PA, an yes I did run it against a FULLY STOCK 681. That 681 belongs to a good dude named Nate. It was not Eric's saw. I'm not going to get into the fully elongated story (again) but Nate's saw was faster - same bar, same chain, same wood. 

Yes, Eric offered to build the saw for me provided I bought a new P&C. I did so and sent the saw to him after I broke it in with about 12 tanks of fuel. The stock version of my 681 was more powerful than it was with the Brad cylinder. Clearly more powerful. I ran probably 50 tanks of fuel through the Brad cylinder - I got to know the saw rather well - running it stock I really noticed a difference in how the saw performed. Changing it back to stock blew my mind even more than the saw being beat by Nate's stocker. 

I got the saw back from Eric in the early part of December and dang, it just plain rocks. And yes, Eric built the saw for free. I've said that once before in this thread already. I TRIED to pay him SOMETHING. But he sternly would not accept any money for it. He fully felt that I shouldn't have to pay him anything. I felt pretty bad about it but he assured me not to. 

I'm trying my hardest here not to cheerlead. But honestly - what kind of a bad guy does that?? None that I'm aware of.....

I feel I can't thank him enough for what he did. His response though is usually "Thanks for the flowers Jason but it isn't necessary", lol.

I have kept cool with Brad about this whole thing as I don't see much reason to get angry about it. Most others seem to think I'm out of my farking mind and I have every right in the world to be truly pi$$ed off. I'm just not that kind of guy. I made my decisions, and dealt with it all the best way, the only way I knew how.



Ecopsey said:


> I have also been made aware that even PM's I shared with Brad from a totally different forum have surfaced



Yes Brad that was I. I have some seriously mixed feelings about what you did. You say that you sent me that whole PM conversation you had with Eric on RS to "show me Eric's true colors". I don't know. I have always treated you kindly, even after this blown out of proportion ridiculous 681 Saga and felt that you handled yourself rather well over it. But I'm starting to believe that it's not Eric's true colors you have shown me, I believe you have shown me yours. 

Since you and I spoke on the phone last April, I've always been concerned about this eventually exploding. I never wanted to see this happen. You know this as I've mentioned it to you many more times than once, and you even agreed each and every time that you felt the same way. Then you go and send me your PM conversation with Eric and start this thread. I know we've been cool in the past Brad, but your recent actions really have me wondering......

Sending me that PM conversation (as far as I'm concerned) was the lowest of the low. Big disappointment Brad. Big disappointment.


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 9, 2011)

Woodchuck, excellent post, you've seem to be pretty humble over a deal that prolly cost you 250.00 plus shipping both ways plus the cost of a new jug, can't say I'd be near the man you have about it. In a way it's one of life's cheaper lessons.
Got to get a new remote for the splitter, somehow the boys broke the dang handle off one right at dark last night, thank goodness farm stores in are area are open from 10-3 on Sundays.


----------



## gink595 (Jan 9, 2011)

I heard he shared the PM's with the mods and owner here trying to get Eric banned. I guess that was one way to eliminate the competition

One question though why would you send PM's that had nothing to do with this site to the moderators here... It didn't make any sense to me. And yes I did get fowarded some PM's and have read them... Your a low life Brad

I hope today's Sunday Sermon did you some good...LOL


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 9, 2011)

gink595 said:


> Ya know, he has been told this time and time again. He'll read your post and then agree with you "Yeah I know I need to work on some things, I just love this hobby. When someone attacks my character I just feel I have to defend myself and I get upset and do things like this, I'm sorry everyone" it the same ole story over and over, anyone that don't believe me I'll dog the good ones up so you can read em. How many times can a guy slam his own hand on the door before he realizes it hurts!
> 
> After the 066 cylinder thread he lied his arse off saying he didn't know. Volks-man sent him the cylinder with pictures of it desribing it was broke, yet Brad lied and lied, that thread eventually got locked down and it was Brad's lowest point, yet the next day it was buisness as usual, answering posts and posting what he's working on like nothing happened. He loves this hobby becasue it pays so well.
> 
> ...


 



Yup,

Brad is like the bird that comes crashing into your window.

He see's his reflection, and doesn't like it!

He's just too vain to realize it!


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Jan 9, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> For the few that don't know, that man was me. Yes, the guy who cheerleaded my head off for Brad in January of 2010. I've learned quite a bit since then. Most know that this was the first ported saw I ever got my hands on. Yes I did run it at a GTG in PA, an yes I did run it against a FULLY STOCK 681. That 681 belongs to a good dude named Nate. It was not Eric's saw. I'm not going to get into the fully elongated story (again) but Nate's saw was faster - same bar, same chain, same wood.
> 
> Yes, Eric offered to build the saw for me provided I bought a new P&C. I did so and sent the saw to him after I broke it in with about 12 tanks of fuel. The stock version of my 681 was more powerful than it was with the Brad cylinder. Clearly more powerful. I ran probably 50 tanks of fuel through the Brad cylinder - I got to know the saw rather well - running it stock I really noticed a difference in how the saw performed. Changing it back to stock blew my mind even more than the saw being beat by Nate's stocker.
> 
> ...


 ahh,VERY well said.........NOW,THIS folks is the TRUE BRAD SNELLING we all know. gee,what a guy,what a christian?,sorry to be the one to say it,what a low life P.O.S. what a complete fake,phonie,and most of all hopocrite.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Jan 9, 2011)

gink595 said:


> I heard he shared the PM's with the mods and owner here trying to get Eric banned. I guess that was one way to eliminate the competition
> 
> One question though why would you send PM's that had nothing to do with this site to the moderators here... It didn't make any sense to me. And yes I did get fowarded some PM's and have read them... Your a low life Brad
> 
> I hope today's Sunday Sermon did you some good...LOL


 he probably wrote the sermon,its the best ever,just ask him,he will tell you...........


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Jan 9, 2011)

you know this whole thread has made me think of something else. i bet there are a few "new" super high performance ms261 owners,with 800.00-900.00 dollars in those saws............... scratching their heads and wondering??????? what if........just a thought


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jan 9, 2011)

PB said:


> Sorry we threw a rock through a window. The window was on a train that went off the tracks and crashed terribly but I guess we were the ones that ruined it.
> 
> For the record, there was no discussion...only accusations.


 
Must be sniffing too much acrylamide. Train wrecks do make for good publicity in a Madonna type sort of way. Also, does not seem like too much else is going on around here other than weird colors. Carry on!


----------



## PB (Jan 9, 2011)

CentaurG2 said:


> Must be sniffing too much acrylamide. Train wrecks do make for good publicity in a Madonna type sort of way. Also, does not seem like too much else is going on around here other than weird colors. Carry on!


 
That stuff doesn't smell, but it does taste good on toast.


----------



## edisto (Jan 9, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> And that's exactly what this thread was started for.


 
After Woodchucker's post, I think the record now is straight. Nice of you to give him the opportunity.

'chucker...you are a far better man than I!

And as for Copsey, doing that cylinder out of your own time shows a lot of _real_ character.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 9, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> Snelling sux,and so does his work!


 
LMAO


----------



## HARRY BARKER (Jan 9, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> ahh,VERY well said.........NOW,THIS folks is the TRUE BRAD SNELLING we all know. gee,what a guy,what a christian?,sorry to be the one to say it,what a low life P.O.S. what a complete fake,phonie,and most of all hopocrite.



OK then.that pretty much sums it up!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 9, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> when building a saw for some one far away that cant be there in person to pick it up.* i think it would be nice to get a before any mod timed cut video and an after mods timed cut video *in the same kind of wood cant that most all cookie cutters use ( poplar,pine). that way you can compare your saw to other saws in similar conditions ,and should be done with off the roll chain that way chains not the deciding factor. most folks know what kind of gains there should be in a given saw and this would let you know if your saw is up to snuff or just a ground on run of the mill firwood saw. just a thought. and if you want to know which saws faster put them side by side in the same wood ,with same bar and chain ,same operator. otherwise its not a real honest side by side comparison.


I've done that more times than I can count.



indiansprings said:


> Woodchuck, excellent post, you've seem to be pretty humble over a deal that prolly cost you 250.00 plus shipping both ways plus the cost of a new jug, can't say I'd be near the man you have about it. In a way it's one of life's cheaper lessons.


Jason didn't buy a port job from me. He bought the saw, already ported. 



WoodChucker81 said:


> Eric built the saw for free. I've said that once before in this thread already. I TRIED to pay him SOMETHING. But he sternly would not accept any money for it. He fully felt that I shouldn't have to pay him anything. I felt pretty bad about it but he assured me not to.
> 
> I'm trying my hardest here not to cheerlead. But honestly - what kind of a bad guy does that?? None that I'm aware of.....






edisto said:


> And as for Copsey, doing that cylinder out of your own time shows a lot of _real_ character.


 I've ported more than one saw for free for my closest friends. I applaud Eric for doing that. Friends are valuable.



gink595 said:


> I hope today's Sunday Sermon did you some good...LOL


Matter of fact, it did. But it started before that with IndianSprings post, I think it was. I should have never started this thread, and I appologize for that. I'm hesitant to even say that, because I know some of you will laugh me to scorn. It's still the right thing to do.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 9, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I've ported more than one saw for free for my closest friends. I applaud Eric for doing that. Friends are valuable.


 
I wasn't friends with Eric when he offered (I am now, but that has little to do with this). He offered to do it the day I shook his hand. The only knowledge he had of me was from the few PMs he and I shared on RS and the reading he did of my posts on AS.


After my last post this is all you have to say?? Think of the people who have tried ripping you apart for much less and you give them all kinds of responses. Personally I'd like to see you quote my last post and give me a full response. As respectful as I have been through this whole ordeal I feel you owe that to me.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Jan 9, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> I wasn't friends with Eric when he offered (I am now, but that has little to do with this). He offered to do it the day I shook his hand. The only knowledge he had of me was from the few PMs he and I shared on RS and the reading he did of my posts on AS.
> 
> 
> After my last post this is all you have to say?? Think of the people who have tried ripping you apart for much less and you give them all kinds of responses. Personally I'd like to see you quote my last post and give me a full response. As respectful as I have been through this whole ordeal I feel you owe that to me.


very humble to say the least..........but one thing you forgot,HE is brad snelling,and he doesn't owe anyone anything.


----------



## weimedog (Jan 9, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> I wasn't friends with Eric when he offered (I am now, but that has little to do with this). He offered to do it the day I shook his hand. The only knowledge he had of me was from the few PMs he and I shared on RS and the reading he did of my posts on AS.
> 
> 
> After my last post this is all you have to say?? Think of the people who have tried ripping you apart for much less and you give them all kinds of responses. Personally I'd like to see you quote my last post and give me a full response. As respectful as I have been through this whole ordeal I feel you owe that to me.


 
Actually...this is a logical end to this please. Go back to music and hope this fades thru the archives to oblivion. Nothing good is going to come out of any more words wasted on this,,unless its adding musical diversity or something else positive. Time to move on.


----------



## weimedog (Jan 9, 2011)

YouTube - Carrie Underwood - So Small


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 9, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I've done that more times than I can count.
> 
> 
> Jason didn't buy a port job from me. He bought the saw, already ported.
> ...



Well I'm not laughing at you but your correct, you should have never started this thread. Brad I'm older than you and maybe with the extra years I might be a tad wiser, might I said. I want to give you something and just maybe in it you will see a light that you really need man. Check this out and take it with you. Ponder on it and see if you can use it for good deeds in the future.

I'm in the sales and repair biz. I repair a awful lot of equipment. I've learned over the years when you make a mistake and it comes back don't go defence, just resolve it. Recently repaired a EZ starter rope assmbly on a saw. The whole assembly is held together by a one little snap ring. I repaired the thing, gave it back to the owner and all was done. 3 weeks later the owner and the saw came back, the starter assmbly isn't working. I opened it up on the spot and found that little snap ring had come off. Owner says why do you think that happened. I go I don't know, the only thing I can think of is* I didn't install it properly the first time*. I put it back together and triple checked it this time. All was fine. He could have screamed you dumbazz or raised alittle hell, I couldn't fault him if he did. What did he say, I appreciate your honesty and he went away happy. People do not mind a mistake if the person that made it is open and honest, admits it and resolves it.

Ponder on that paragragh Brad and I can almost promise you over 90% of the fueds you have on here will cease.

I'm grabbing my Martin now and I'm gonna soon start writing songs Brad. If you don't take what I just gave you and mature with it your name is gonna be in a number one selling song called "I Tried but He Just Wouldn't Listen". Yup I'm feeling jolly today. Be glad. If I was feeling crabby the song title would be "Told You So ya Big Dummy" ,LOLOL


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 9, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> For the few that don't know, that man was me. Yes, the guy who cheerleaded my head off for Brad in January of 2010. I've learned quite a bit since then. Most know that this was the first ported saw I ever got my hands on. Yes I did run it at a GTG in PA, an yes I did run it against a FULLY STOCK 681. That 681 belongs to a good dude named Nate. It was not Eric's saw. I'm not going to get into the fully elongated story (again) but Nate's saw was faster - same bar, same chain, same wood.
> *Sorry, I just don't trust anything involving Eric.*
> 
> Yes, Eric offered to build the saw for me provided I bought a new P&C. I did so and sent the saw to him after I broke it in with about 12 tanks of fuel. The stock version of my 681 was more powerful than it was with the Brad cylinder. Clearly more powerful. I ran probably 50 tanks of fuel through the Brad cylinder - I got to know the saw rather well - running it stock I really noticed a difference in how the saw performed. Changing it back to stock blew my mind even more than the saw being beat by Nate's stocker.
> ...


 


WoodChucker81 said:


> I wasn't friends with Eric when he offered (I am now, but that has little to do with this). He offered to do it the day I shook his hand. The only knowledge he had of me was from the few PMs he and I shared on RS and the reading he did of my posts on AS.
> 
> 
> After my last post this is all you have to say?? Think of the people who have tried ripping you apart for much less and you give them all kinds of responses. Personally I'd like to see you quote my last post and give me a full response. As respectful as I have been through this whole ordeal I feel you owe that to me.


 
I thought maybe less was more at this point. I'm not interested in perpetuating this any further. I'll simply be repeating what I already said. I will make a few comments in bold above.


----------



## Cliff R (Jan 9, 2011)

Just some general comments as my business is working in the high performance automotive industry. 

In any and all cases, we do our very best to make sure the customer is satisfied, and their expectations are met. We will do many hundreds of jobs and never have a single problem. We don't hear too much about most jobs, and consider no news good news. I still get some positive feedback on occassion, but that is not the trend these days.

I can tell everyone reading this absolutely and for certain, you can do 100 jobs correctly, with good results and never hear a thing. Just screw one thing up, and you are going to hear about it at least 100 times. Sometimes your "screw up" isn't even your solely fault, as in the high performance industry there are many "players" at work, and we don't always have full control of all the parameters or test criteria.

Even so, one thing I make certain that happens with ALL of our customers, is that I do my very best to make sure folks don't have any room to talk bad about me. Even with this mind set, there are simply occassions when you are going to get singed a bit, and sometimes flamed as well.

Not everything I'm saying fully applies to the circumstances revolving around this thread, but having this sort of thing played out in public Forum for coming up on 400 responses, it just doesn't do anyone any good in the big scheme of things.....FWIW......Cliff


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 9, 2011)

weimedog said:


> Actually...this is a logical end to this please. Go back to music and hope this fades thru the archives to oblivion. Nothing good is going to come out of any more words wasted on this,,unless its adding musical diversity or something else positive. Time to move on.



Hell yeah, music is good for the soul, I love me music. I sit sad however knowing my Martin has so many beautifull sounds in it that I can't make it do,GRRRRR,LOL


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 9, 2011)

THALL10326 said:


> Well I'm not laughing at you but your correct, you should have never started this thread. Brad I'm older than you and maybe with the extra years I might be a tad wiser, might I said. I want to give you something and just maybe in it you will see a light that you really need man. Check this out and take it with you. Ponder on it and see if you can use it for good deeds in the future.
> 
> I'm in the sales and repair biz. I repair a awful lot of equipment. I've learned over the years when you make a mistake and it comes back don't go defence, just resolve it. Recently repaired a EZ starter rope assmbly on a saw. The whole assembly is held together by a one little snap ring. I repaired the thing, gave it back to the owner and all was done. 3 weeks later the owner and the saw came back, the starter assmbly isn't working. I opened it up on the spot and found that little snap ring had come off. Owner says why do you think that happened. I go I don't know, the only thing I can think of is* I didn't install it properly the first time*. I put it back together and triple checked it this time. All was fine. He could have screamed you dumbazz or raised alittle hell, I couldn't fault him if he did. What did he say, I appreciate your honesty and he went away happy. People do not mind a mistake if the person that made it is open and honest, admits it and resolves it.
> 
> ...


 
Good advice Tommy. I appreciate it. I offered to make this right but never had the chance. But like I said, the saw is only a symptom, not the real issue.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 9, 2011)

THALL10326 said:


> I've learned over the years when you make a mistake and it comes back don't go defence, just resolve it.


 
Yep- dwell in the solution, don't dwell in the problem.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 9, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Good advice Tommy. I appreciate it. I offered to make this right but never had the chance. But like I said, the saw is only a symptom, not the real issue.



Well quit offering, quit with the defensive attitude, hell just let it go. You have a awful lot of pride, too much can really get to ya. Seems this Eric guy out did ya on WC's saw, ok, so be it, its not the end of the world, its just a dayumm ole chainsaw. I like to think I'm about as good repair man as anyone in Stihl. I know however Lakeside and some of my best freinds down at Stihl could eat my lunch anyday of the week. Even so I try to do the best I can. You can't win em all man. Sometimes you can't right a wrong either no matter how hard you want to or try. Whenever a person's pride gets so great he can't say to another person "you win", they have some work to do on that pride. Get to work.

Lets see, I'll start this song with a G chord, no wait, Johnny Cash would start it in A minor. Nextime your around a man with a guitar Brad ask him to play you a A minor chord, your going to hate me the second you hear it,LOLOLOLOL, messing with ya....


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 9, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I offered to make this right but never had the chance.


 
I just procrastinated and never got around to sending you the cylinder. I was never angry. Once Eric offered to build the saw my mind was made up that I wanted him to do it. But the saw and the builder mumbo jumbo is not what bothered me, you know this, everyone knows this. It's the way you behaved with PMing me your conversation with Eric and then starting a thread like this. It was the way you handled yourself Brad. Your recent actions spoke for themselves. I know you just said you're sorry to me, but those two things really put a bad taste in my mouth.

I still have the cylinder. It's been sitting in the same spot since June. I wanted to give it to Dan so he could pass it along to you this past Christmas break. I don't know now. I think I might wanna keep it. I'll never use it, but it's built up some sentimental value for me these days and it seems a little tough to part with.

If / when I get rid of it Brad, you'll be the first to know as it will be headed in your direction.



I strongly suggest that this thread gets locked now please. I'm off to go kick it with the new Dr. Dre.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 9, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Yep- dwell in the solution, don't dwell in the problem.


 

No kidding man. The last thing a person with a problem wants is another problem. Get it resolved ASAP and move on. I've swollowed my pride many times knowing what I did was 100% right yet the customer screwed it up again. I fix it ASAP and let it go. Course now if he screws it up again then its on baby,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## weimedog (Jan 9, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Good advice Tommy. I appreciate it. I offered to make this right but never had the chance. But like I said, the saw is only a symptom, not the real issue.


 

But sometimes a little self evaluation is in order. Your no victim here so don't even go there. Let this thing go away please. Only you can re-ignite another round...you can also go a long way in letting this stop.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 9, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> I just procrastinated and never got around to sending you the cylinder. I was never angry. Once Eric offered to build the saw my mind was made up that I wanted him to do it. But the saw and the builder mumbo jumbo is not what bothered me, you know this, everyone knows this. It's the way you behaved with PMing me your conversation with Eric and then starting a thread like this. It was the way you handled yourself Brad. Your recent actions spoke for themselves. I know you just said you're sorry to me, but those two things really put a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> I still have the cylinder. It's been sitting in the same spot since June. I wanted to give it to Dan so he could pass it along to you this past Christmas break. I don't know now. I think I might wanna keep it. I'll never use it, but it's built up some sentimental value for me these days and it seems a little tough to part with.
> 
> ...


 
I'm not saying that with beef Jason. I was just making that as a statement of fact. You've been more than curtious from the beginning. You wanted Eric to port the new topend and I'm fine with that. Perhaps you shouldn't sent the P&C back. The only thing I'd want with it is to put it on another saw and prove Eric wrong. That wouldn't be productive, and would only serve to continue this fight. I wanted it back until now, just to do that. So do me a favor and don't return it. OK?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 9, 2011)

weimedog said:


> Only you can re-ignite another round...you can also go a long way in letting this stop.


 
I'm trying to do that. A little late now, admitedly.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 9, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> So do me a favor and don't return it. OK?


 

10-4. As you wish. Anything to put an end to this competitive insanity.


----------



## weimedog (Jan 9, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I'm trying to do that. A little late now, admitedly.


 
Never too late...just lets change the subject back to something completely unrelated..music? Ah...how about this old video...pretty old..but still one of the best..the two best ever going at it! You have to watch the see saw of this race..unreal:

YouTube - ricky carmichael vs james stewart


----------



## thomas72 (Jan 9, 2011)

gink595 said:


> Like anything else though Dyno's can be manipulated to read false. I have a friend that has a motorcycle dyno shop and he's showed me how people cheat with those dyno sheets. Dyno's don't show real world performance, if you get into street bikes you'll see what I'm talking about. Peak Hp only gets you so far.


 
That is true, but if done correctly it can be used as an constant. Unlike trying a saw out in a log. Correlations can be drawn from the reading, thus making more educated assumptions. A dyno is not really built to show all the exact measurements of hp or torque, but more less a constant in a way to minimize error in readings.


----------



## trimmmed (Jan 9, 2011)

gink595 said:


> *I heard he shared the PM's with the mods and owner here trying to get Eric banned*. I guess that was one way to eliminate the competition
> 
> One question though why would you send PM's that had nothing to do with this site to the moderators here... It didn't make any sense to me. And yes I did get fowarded some PM's and have read them... Your a low life Brad
> 
> I hope today's Sunday Sermon did you some good...LOL



That's news to me, I never got any pm's forwarded to me.(thankfully)


----------



## weimedog (Jan 9, 2011)

thomas72 said:


> That is true, but if done correctly it can be used as an constant. Unlike trying a saw out in a log. Correlations can be drawn from the reading, thus making more educated assumptions. A dyno is not really built to show all the exact measurements of hp or torque, but more less a constant in a way to minimize error in readings.


 
As an adjunct to this, the best use of a dyno is for direct comparison within a dyno's paradigm...each dyno has its own characteristics so the way most tuners I have worked with use the dyno is to compare one torque & horsepower curve to another weather its from motor to motor or from tuning change to tuning change..ON The Same Dyno! .As soon as you move from one dyno to another, things go subjective. You see this with motorcycle magazines, they may come up with similar numbers on horse power for a particular brand and model of motorcycle..the readers want to compare from one magazine test to another and use those numbers as absolute fact, but its usually not realistic. Too many variables to draw absolute conclusions comparing across two different dyno's with two different sets of conditions, air pressure, heat all kinds of things. BUT you can see from those numbers a clue about the way the thing will be...does it have high rpm over rev? is it a mid range "torque" design..etc. Nothing like seeing the overlay of five 250's on the same chart generated from the same dyno to get a sense as to the differences in power characteristics...a clue maybe, but a really good one.

Having said that, if a builder has a dyno, all that's really possible is to tell the power characteristics from one session to the next..but that in of itself is really powerful data if you know whats been changed. A tangible way to measure and quantify the effects of one particular change or another as you develop a build or want to repeat a build.

No reason we can't do that here over time.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 9, 2011)

weimedog said:


> Never too late...just lets change the subject back to something completely unrelated..music? Ah...how about this old video...pretty old..but still one of the best..the two best ever going at it! You have to watch the see saw of this race..unreal:
> 
> YouTube - ricky carmichael vs james stewart


 
That was sweet!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 9, 2011)

So no one's digging the new Dre as much as I, eh??

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BuJDaOVz2qY?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BuJDaOVz2qY?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## weimedog (Jan 9, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> That was sweet!


 
 that was quite the story back then..especially the next year when Ricky retired after winning 12 moto's straight! Gave Stewart his chance to beat him..then retired. Turns out he was sick with a debilitating disease for quite some time! But he just kept slugging it out until he retired..the guy was..unique in racing history. A great story. Something like 15 national titles. Anyway glad you enjoyed! Post another one! Ur turn.


----------



## weimedog (Jan 9, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> So no one's digging the new Dre as much as I, eh??





Nah..sorry!

YouTube - Woodchucks - GEICO Commercial


More my style...and too close for comfort for this old man!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYxT1nlSYIo


----------



## Cliff R (Jan 9, 2011)

"Having said that, if a builder has a dyno, all that's really possible is to tell the power characteristics from one session to the next..but that in of itself is really powerful data if you know whats been changed. A tangible way to measure and quantify the effects of a particular change or another as you develop a build or want to repeat a build."

I use a dyno in my line of work, and it is a very useful tool. I use it to make comparisons from previous builds, and to help cut to the chase quickly with tuning. It still doesn't give us all the information we need, as it only represents a "window" of the engines power curve. We still have to put the engines into use and get real World test results from them.

Although I don't build and dyno chainsaw engines, we've found over the years that there is more to setting up an engine to make the most peak HP. More times than not, the engine that produces the most average power in the loaded rpm range, gives us the best results when placed in service in a practical application.

I really love chainsaws, and high performance stuff, and nothing more fun than to have a really powerful saw at your disposal to cut your yearly supply of firewood. I still do not get into porting them at any level, and don't see it necessary for the average guy. Even so, I respect those that do their best to extract the most possible power and work from their equipment.

I'm certain those doing this don't hit a "home run" every single time they get the grinder out. This thread may be pointing that out, but as those of us who make HP for a living know, "you can't make an omelete without breaking a few eggs". What amazes me the most is how much rock throwing we've seen in the responses. Makes me want to NEVER improve the squish on a saws P/C or widen the ports in it, then take it to a CTG and maybe get outrun by someones "stock" saw. I'd have to kill myself on the way home so I didn't have to risk the possibility someone would point out my shortcomings in open forum on this website!.......Cliff


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 9, 2011)

weimedog said:


> that was quite the story back then..especially the next year when Ricky retired after winning 12 moto's straight! Gave Stewart his chance to beat him..then retired. Turns out he was sick with a debilitating disease for quite some time! But he just kept slugging it out until he retired..the guy was..unique in racing history. A great story. Something like 15 national titles. Anyway glad you enjoyed! Post another one! Ur turn.


 
I met RC and watched him race when he was on 80's.


.


----------



## weimedog (Jan 9, 2011)

Cliff R said:


> We still have to put the engines into use and get real World test results from them.
> 
> Although I don't build and dyno chainsaw engines, we've found over the years that there is more to setting up an engine to make the most peak HP. More times than not, the engine that produces the most average power in the loaded rpm range, gives us the best results when placed in service in a practical application.


 

I just remember all those early years where the width, amount, and characteristics of a power band was all the rage...throttle response based on things like ignition timing curves, flywheel effect weights etc to come up with the blend of power and useful power....then along came the four strokes! They had to re-invent the wheel all over again and then pushed the bar yet again...progress....in my old life that was driven by results (or lack of it) at the track. Fact was then and it is now those results really do effect the sales of performance products. Race on Sunday sell on Monday was the old Detroit car deal. Guy's like that Ricky fellow screwed it up when he proved he could win with anything reasonable! Then the local tracks went back to being the gauge the average guy uses...still is that way. If a performance product doesn't work out well in a given area...pretty soon that's common knowledge. It's a rough world out there. I just wish we as a community can get our arms around those types of things as the rest of the racing/motor sports communities have. Numbers vs. arguments. Racing is a way, BUT not the ONLY way..and remember over the years several types of racing evolved...especially in the motorcycle community. Desert racing, motocross, Enduro, Hare Scrambles etc. All representing different types of bikes and ride styles. Maybe it doesn't work here but with the talent we have around here it's only a matter of time...


How about some really OLD embarrassing pics....


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jan 9, 2011)

Okay Chucker, I dig the Dre! 

I just watched that after seeing it 15 times posted. Kinda glad I did. :yourock:

Best part of this whole thread IMO. Though this thread has shown the true colors of ALOT of people. Prolly like 10-15 people. I'm sure I'm not the only one who's noticed that. Some for the good and some for the bad. 

Anyways, Dre is da man!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 9, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> *Okay Chucker, I dig the Dre!
> 
> I just watched that after seeing it 15 times posted. Kinda glad I did.*
> :yourock:
> ...


 

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## weimedog (Jan 9, 2011)

Tzed250 said:


> I met RC and watched him race when he was on 80's.
> 
> 
> .


 
Quite a story don't you think? Guess he's not setting the circle track on fire yet. He is the best I've ever seen. I've watched and been involved for many years..remember Watching Joel Robert, Roger DeCoster, Marty Smith, Bob Hannah...you know I'm sure! Jeff Ward, MC, RC, shows my age....

BTW..don't think these will blend...


----------



## edisto (Jan 9, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> The comparison was admitely made 50 tanks of fuel and months later after the saw was bought from me. The videos you have show a different story. 75% of the viewers agree.


 
Unbelievable.

That says it all right there. Nothing was learned, nothing will change.

Back to the music...


----------



## weimedog (Jan 9, 2011)

can we please let this die.....no one is going to learn anything new at this point. turn it to something fun if at all possible....music..goofy old pics..something.


----------



## Maldeney (Jan 9, 2011)

I...Uh......Hmmmmm.....What!.........Holy........Wow.........LOL..........No WAY!!!!......I Can't.........You have to be kidding!.........Is he really, Noooooo..........Unbeleivable .........It will never end..........HaaaaHaaaaaHaaaa.............Je Sus!!!!...........Learn, Pffft Hasn't happened yet..........Fark me!........

I think that about sums up all of the major reactions to this :monkey:

Oh yeah one more thing....."I told you, I'm a scary judge of character" (Al Pacino)


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 9, 2011)

weimedog said:


> Quite a story don't you think? Guess he's not setting the circle track on fire yet. He is the best I've ever seen. I've watched and been involved for many years..remember Watching Joel Robert, Roger DeCoster, Marty Smith, Bob Hannah...you know I'm sure! Jeff Ward, MC, RC, shows my age....
> 
> BTW..don't think these will blend...



Anything will blend with enough elbow grease.

To watch Ricky ride 80s was amazing. He qualified for Lorreta Lynn's out of District 29 in North Carolina. When the gate dropped for his motos the fences were packed. 

I feel lucky to have watched Jeff Wards career. I have seen him race 500cc outdoor MX at Budds Creek, come in second at the Indy Car race in Charlotte, and win SuperMoto at South Boston, Virginia. A super athlete...


.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey Tzed you remember Paul Carpenter. he used to race quite a bit. he lives across from my wifes uncle he is a stand up guy.


----------



## gink595 (Jan 9, 2011)

Maldeney said:


> Oh yeah one more thing....."I told you, I'm a scary judge of character" (Al Pacino)


 
You mean you are a scary judge of "lack: of character


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 9, 2011)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Hey Tzed you remember Paul Carpenter. he used to race quite a bit. he lives across from my wifes uncle he is a stand up guy.


 
Yeah, that name sounds really familiar!

.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 9, 2011)

Not really sure what the hell happened here! Someone tried to call someone out and got called to the carpet? Is that about it? I'm so confused!

Anyway, I used to like Dewalt cordless tools, the two new kits I've used SUCK! It pains me to say that! The impact sounds like the bearings are going out after six months of use, the sawzalls have to be beaten on a wall or floor the get the trigger to work then you have to try to get them in the cut without moving them any more than you have to to keep the switch on! I won't buy any more for a long time!
I used to like Millwaukee cordless, but since Ryobi bought them out seems the quality has gone down and the prices up on them!
I'm running the Makita Li-Ion 18v set and just love it! The batteries charge in 20 min, they are light as hell and run forever it seems. I'm really happy with this set.

[video=youtube;k4he79krseU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4he79krseU[/video]

[video=youtube;NEUX-HYRtUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEUX-HYRtUA[/video]


----------



## GA_Boy (Jan 9, 2011)

<a href="http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d152/-Scar-Face/Thread-Forum%20Jokes/?action=view&amp;current=DieThreadDie-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d152/-Scar-Face/Thread-Forum%20Jokes/DieThreadDie-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## gink595 (Jan 9, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I've done that more times than I can count.
> Jason didn't buy a port job from me. He bought the saw, already ported.
> I've ported more than one saw for free for my closest friends. I applaud Eric for doing that. Friends are valuable.
> 
> ...



Save your apologies Brad, I don't personally care to hear it. It's the same song and dance with you except you've burned some bridges with this one, people that defended you in the past are fed up with your Look at me Drama you bring. 

I predicted you'd be apologizing before too long and it will buisness as usual tomorrow, I'll log on tomorrow and you'll be back doing your thing rounding up buisness doing what you do, I don't think you have a conscience honestly, your like a spoiled brat that will do what ever it takes at no cost to get your way.

It is a new low even for you to try to get Eric Banned by bringing PM's over from the other site. I read the PM you sent and to be honest Eric didn't say anything bad about anyone. I'm surprised you didn't doctor it up. Oh well ultimatly you did a good job for advertising for Eric, if people didn't know him before they do now. It is actually funny how this backfired for you

Carry on Brad, we know you will!


----------



## GA_Boy (Jan 9, 2011)

<a href="http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d152/-Scar-Face/?action=view&amp;current=westside.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d152/-Scar-Face/westside.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d152/-Scar-Face/?action=view&amp;current=images.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d152/-Scar-Face/images.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 9, 2011)

gink, I'm sure it's well known I don't share any love for Brad either, but it's done. He's done what he wanted, and will do what he wants again in the future.
But it's time to drop this one, he got spanked bad enough I didn't even jump in on it. Any more is just pouring salt on the wounds.


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 9, 2011)

The first thing I learned as a 2 Lt. was to take responsibility for my actions and ultimately anyone assigned to me and learn to say, I take responsibility Sir, yes Sir, it was my fault, Sir, It won't happen again, Sir, and #### the hell up and never mention the issue again whether it was actually my fault or not.
It got you a hell of alot more respect than trying to explain actions, why's, who done it's etc. 
First it showed you took responsibility for your actions and learned from your mistakes.
Secondly, it showed you took care of and covered for your men.

That's all that needed to be said to end this thread.

Whether or not your right or wrong, I would have said sorry I must have screwed that one up, I really farked up starting this thread, I was wrong, I'm glad your happy with the saw now. Dosen't matter what happened, just swallow the pride, eat the chit sandwich, (they don't taste good) earn a bunch of respect for doing it and just go on trying to improve, we never stop learning and growing up, I pray for wisdom everyday, first thing to start my day.
My boys learned the accepting responsibility and the Sir, yes Sir drill at an early age. I've been guilty of reaming one for a screw up, having them accept responsibilty without saying a word, only to have the other one come and confess later that they done it, they I have to go back and apologize to the first one, but tell them how much I respect them for taking the heat for the other brother.
They fight like cats and dogs, but man are they loyal to each other when cornered. Done for the night on this one! Back to the game.


----------



## HARRY BARKER (Jan 9, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> Whether or not your right or wrong, I would have said sorry I must have screwed that one up, Dosen't matter what happened, just swallow the pride, eat the chit sandwich, (they don't taste good) earn a bunch of respect for doing it


too many"oh shucks,im sorry" from him.

SHAM-WOW!!


----------



## gink595 (Jan 9, 2011)

sawinredneck said:


> gink, I'm sure it's well known I don't share any love for Brad either, but it's done. He's done what he wanted, and will do what he wants again in the future.
> But it's time to drop this one, he got spanked bad enough I didn't even jump in on it. Any more is just pouring salt on the wounds.


 
Your right! It is time to move on, besides in a couple weeks we can do it again


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 9, 2011)

OMG Becky, look at his SAW, its just so,, FAST!!


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jan 9, 2011)

I like race saws and I cannot lie. You other brother cannot deny. That when Eric walks in with an itty bitty case and a race saw in your face you get sprung!


----------



## HARRY BARKER (Jan 9, 2011)

Wildman1024 said:


> I like race saws and I cannot lie. You other brother cannot deny. That when Eric walks in with an itty bitty case and a race saw in your face you get sprung!


OMG!!! who the ***** ported the poulan 6000?


----------



## weimedog (Jan 9, 2011)

056 kid said:


> OMG Becky, look at his SAW, its just so,, FAST!!


 
YouTube - The Outlaw Josey Wales - How Is It With Stains?


----------



## J.Walker (Jan 9, 2011)

gink595 said:


> Your right! It is time to move on, besides in a couple weeks we can do it again


 
Speaking of a couple of weeks, where having a GTG in a few weeks and Woodhuckers 681 will be there.
Was thinking that it would be a good time to cut some 12x12" cants.
I'm getting my 75cc saws and chains ready to meet this 681 again.


.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jan 9, 2011)

HARRY BARKER said:


> OMG!!! who the ***** ported the poulan 6000?


 
Not sure. It came from the west coast from member rupedoggy. Good runner but I run her very rich since I don't race it.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jan 9, 2011)

J.Walker said:


> Speaking of a couple of weeks, where having a GTG in a few weeks and Woodhuckers 681 will be there.
> Was thinking that it would be a good time to cut some 12x12" cants.
> I'm getting my 75cc saws and chains ready to meet this 681 again.
> 
> ...


 
That's the way Jack!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 9, 2011)

Since when does anyone know I have a 681??


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 9, 2011)

you might want to think about getting it ported:monkey:


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Jan 9, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Since when does anyone know I have a 681??


 
Jack just informed us!


----------



## roncoinc (Jan 9, 2011)

Never mind that Crap garbage..
check out some good stuff.
watch listen and enjoy.
also chill out a bit 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JxzJAF1BxP4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JxzJAF1BxP4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## J.Walker (Jan 9, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> you might want to think about getting it ported:monkey:



Last time I ran a PP2171 against that 681. Got beat by a hair. Well the 2171 has been reported again by someone else. 

Time to do battle once again!



.


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 9, 2011)

roncoinc said:


> Never mind that Crap garbage..
> check out some good stuff.
> watch listen and enjoy.
> also chill out a bit
> ...


 
Wille and Merle! Now thats my kind a music!! How bout some Marty Robbins Gunfighter Ballads?... ya know, "the big iron on his hip" etc.etc....


----------



## Kemper (Jan 9, 2011)

gink595 said:


> You ought to dig up Wkpoors stock 681 and your super ported 681 and show that video, didn't Bills beat you by a full second I want to see that video!
> 
> I think I might have them on my laptop, I'll have to look later on and post them. I believe the wife video's them.


 
Now that's funny right there!


----------



## oscar4883 (Jan 9, 2011)

I've never even seen a SOLO, so all I have to add is this.

YouTube - Drive-By Truckers ~ Daddy's Cup


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 9, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> you might want to think about getting it ported:monkey:


 
Get it what?? Ported??

What the hell does that mean??


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 9, 2011)

that means send it to someone that can make it better than stock if such a person exist

:notrolls2:


----------



## roncoinc (Jan 9, 2011)

hillbilly22 said:


> Wille and Merle! Now thats my kind a music!! How bout some Marty Robbins Gunfighter Ballads?... ya know, "the big iron on his hip" etc.etc....


 
Yeh,good stuff man.
dont wanna make you go out and start a gang war or kill anybody or rob a bank,dont even make you mad at anything,...can even undestand the words !! 

of course heres one for all of us,,we have to be !!

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_0jOR5DC0rM?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_0jOR5DC0rM?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 9, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> ahh,VERY well said.........NOW,THIS folks is the TRUE BRAD SNELLING we all know. gee,what a guy,what a christian?,sorry to be the one to say it,what a low life P.O.S. what a complete fake,phonie,and most of all hopocrite.


 
Very interesting! I always had my doubts about a guy who CLAIMED so much, yet not that long ago argued that after muffler modding a saw you needed to lean it not rich-en, which anyone knows if you cant burn more fuel after letting the saw breathe you haven't gained anything, But soon after CHANGED his mind and decided you rich-en rather than lean! Also he was the biggest cheerleader ever for klotz R50 for months, then decided it was not the best oil, as he had claimed. Its like a fart in the wind you never know which way it will go! I have always thought Klotz super techniplate was the best oil ' I' have used and have since tried some other oils but am going back to klotz . If you burn oil you will have some carbon no matter what, as far as protection Klotz has proven itself to me, and I love that smell!


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 9, 2011)

I can swing my thing further than you!


[video=youtube;vimZj8HW0Kg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vimZj8HW0Kg[/video]
[video=youtube;vR7hm-TmwGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vR7hm-TmwGc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## J.Walker (Jan 9, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Get it what?? Ported??
> 
> What the hell does that mean??


 

Had my 2171 saw reported by Dom from Del-a-ware!



.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 9, 2011)

J.Walker said:


> Had my 2171 saw reported by Dom from Del-a-ware!


 
Yeah well Dom don't sound like no Jay from Nebray!!


----------



## J.Walker (Jan 9, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Yeah well Dom don't sound like no Jay from Nebray!!




Oh no. Dom is from Del-a-ware and everyone knows Del-a-ware is the First State!



.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 9, 2011)

roncoinc said:


> Yeh,good stuff man.
> dont wanna make you go out and start a gang war or kill anybody or rob a bank,dont even make you mad at anything,...can even undestand the words !!
> 
> of course heres one for all of us,,we have to be !!
> ...


 
Yeah, give me Willie anyday! Don't care at all for the rap crap.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 9, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Yeah, give me Willie anyday! Don't care at all for the rap crap.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Oh you mean this??? 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/l3VgMUqHIoA?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/l3VgMUqHIoA?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hddnis (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow, one guy brings a can of gas, a usual clown is ready with a match, and the marshmellow gang is not far behind to enjoy a campfire out of it.

This is almost like the AS we know and love.





Mr. HE


----------



## sunfish (Jan 9, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Oh you mean this???


 Naw man, that ain't it at all...


----------



## edisto (Jan 9, 2011)

Hddnis said:


> Wow, one guy brings a can of gas, a usual clown is ready with a match, and the marshmellow gang is not far behind to enjoy a campfire out of it.
> 
> This is almost like the AS we know and love.
> 
> ...



Except in this case, the guy poured the gas on himself AND lit the match.








Got any hotdogs?


----------



## Hddnis (Jan 9, 2011)

edisto said:


> Except in this case, the guy poured the gas on himself AND lit the match.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Well, I'll agree on where the gas came from, but the match was provided by another. Takes _at least_ two to have a thread like this. More the merrier, as it often turns out.


I prefer the Sinai Kosher hotdogs myself. Blackened on the outside, in a good fresh bun with plenty of fixings. Now I'm hungry. I'm going to see if I have some in the fridge.



Mr. HE


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 9, 2011)

And I stayed out of it!:jester:


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jan 9, 2011)

This comes to mind. Also a great album for your listening pleasure


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 9, 2011)

Did you guys see my 6 year olds 1st deer...

http://www.arboristsite.com/great-outdoors/160962.htm


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 9, 2011)

Wildman1024 said:


> This comes to mind. Also a great album for your listening pleasure


 
That video is INSANE:help:


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 9, 2011)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/P6vAd3dUT4g?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/P6vAd3dUT4g?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 10, 2011)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/a29MQcvgjA8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/a29MQcvgjA8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 10, 2011)

This thread should me made sticky. :jester:  :spam:


----------



## wigglesworth (Jan 10, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> This thread should me made sticky. :jester:  :spam:


 
Gross....


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 10, 2011)

It was suppodda say "BE" not "ME" you stupid dummy idiot face turd head!!

DERP DERP I'M WIGGLESWORTH DERP DERP I LIKE PINE NEEDLES AND BASKETBALL DERP DERP.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jan 10, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> It was suppodda say "BE" not "ME" you stupid dummy idiot face turd head!!
> 
> DERP DERP I'M WIGGLESWORTH DERP DERP I LIKE PINE NEEDLES AND BASKETBALL DERP DERP.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 10, 2011)

^^^^^^

Do you not like pine needles and basketball buddy?? I could have sworn you did.....


----------



## wigglesworth (Jan 10, 2011)

WoodChucker81 said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> Do you not like pine needles and basketball buddy?? I could have sworn you did.....


 
Derp....


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 10, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Derp....


 

Yes. Derp Derp.


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 10, 2011)

Woodchuck, I agree that it and some of the other self destructing post should all be lumped together as a sticky, then when the OP jumps on another grenade, everyone can just say read the sticky instead of making a post, easier and less personal.


----------



## gink595 (Jan 10, 2011)

You know what today is? It's Buisness as Usual:hmm3grin2orange:

Did something happen these past days?


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 10, 2011)

Not a thing that I'm aware of. Did I miss something?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 10, 2011)

^^^^^^

I had an interesting weekend. My hemoroids are acting up and instead of having to blow mud I was blowing blood. Other than that everything else seemed ship shape.....


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 10, 2011)

so ,uh ,whatch u talkin bout willis:bang:


----------



## thomas72 (Jan 10, 2011)

Time for this thread to R.I.P.

YouTube - Depeche Mode - Enjoy The Silence original (not live)


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 10, 2011)

thomas72 said:


> Time for this thread to R.I.P.
> 
> YouTube - Depeche Mode - Enjoy The Silence original (not live)


 
Yup kinda agree with ya. Has been entertaining, good reading in these cold days where its good to sit inside. Slug fests are always the most viewed threads. Hell I'm gonna start me on and call out my buddy SawTroll and we gonna go at it like the good ole days. Course we giggle and have alittle more fun when we fued and carry on but but but I always win,


----------

